#ubuntu-news 2008-10-06
 * johnc4510-laptop tells all: UWN #111 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue111
<Rafik> hello
<Rafik> I would like to add a meeting on to the Fridge.
<Rafik> It's the first meeting of the Ubuntu-Arabic team and will be held on #ubuntu-meeting Friday, October 10, 2008 at 17:00:00 UTC time
<Rafik> mail sent. Thank you.
<tyche> Rafik: What time does it end, and can you provide a link for the agenda?
<tyche> Rinchen: PING.  Sorry about the delay.  I just got done with the Team newsletter.
<Rinchen> no worries tyche
<Rinchen> tyche, I'll PM you
<tyche> kk
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-07
<`6og> does -news allow derivatives anouncements? (i'm thinking INX 1.0 which was offically released about 24 hrs ago)
<Kamping_Kaiser> for that matter, any hints on where to ... spam... would be cool too
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-08
<Rinchen> ooh exciting times
 * Rinchen is testing the openid login to the fridge!
<newz2000> I've updated your role Rinchen, try again
<tyche> That's good.  Now - is it working?
<beuno> if we only had a login link somehwere!
<Rinchen> yes, it's working
<Rinchen> just working with newz2000 to iron out some minor things
<Rinchen> the biggest improvement is really a LOGIN button!
<newz2000> for some reason whenever you login it debits $20 from my checking account. :-/
 * beuno logs in
<Rinchen> so newz2000, only one issue really
<Rinchen> if anyone goes in via user management and makes a change to a user, it will fsck the openid login
<newz2000> I think I can prevent that
<Rinchen> yeah, can we move user management to superadmin?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> well, uid 1 actually
<Rinchen> oh right, uid 1
<tyche> Oh, good.  Then only the superadmins can fsck the openID.  Hee hee
<Rinchen> and give stuartm the uid 1 pw would you? in case there are issues and you are on vacation :-D
<newz2000> Rinchen: updated
<newz2000> Rinchen: yeah, good idea
<Rinchen> newz2000, ok that's better but I've found another break point.
<Rinchen> admin/user/settings  allows it to defeat the openid login by allowing public users to register
 * newz2000 is not surprised
<newz2000> that's necessary
<newz2000> but there's another option that prevents people from registering except by openid
<Rinchen> newz2000, ok then it works!
<Rinchen> that means editors have admin privs except for user admin
<newz2000> just to confirm, is this the proper group to use? ubuntu-fridge
<Rinchen> It's late on a Wed evening, well in violation of Warsaw's 3rd law, so  we should be good to upgrade ;-)
<Rinchen> newz2000, yes that's the correct address
<newz2000> ok, uploading it now.
<Rinchen> newz2000, I think you'll need to wipe clean the existing fridge users though for it to work
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> I was actually typing that when you said it
<Rinchen> and I probably need to setup a trustroot for it ;-)
<newz2000> that's correct too
<Rinchen> ok trustroot with pony created
<newz2000> ok, I think that all the settings are correct
<newz2000> oh, wait, need to delete the users
<Rinchen> and restart apache?
<newz2000> shouldn't be needed
<Rinchen> no login button
<newz2000> I made it last in the list on the left
<Rinchen> oh
<Rinchen> cookies
<Rinchen> lol
<newz2000> users are still deleting
<Rinchen> I was already logged in
<newz2000> oh, yeah, that may be a problem
<newz2000> still deleting...
<newz2000> wow, this is slow
<newz2000> wow, mysqld is using 101% cpu
<beuno> how many users did we have?
<newz2000> deleteing 26 users, leaving one
<newz2000> I suspect the sessions table is full and now being purged
<Rinchen> I deactivated a bunch of those users when I took over
<Rinchen> like jdub and kiko
<newz2000> ok, it just finished
<newz2000> go ahead and give it a shot
<newz2000> btw, I have a new ubuntu theme that's nearly done (in tsting now) that I might deploy to the fridge
<newz2000> it does two great things...
<newz2000> fixes the left side bar
<newz2000> and provides awesome tyopgraphy
<newz2000> (imho)
<Rinchen> Sorry, that is not a valid OpenID. Please ensure you have spelled your ID correctly.
<newz2000> that's a new error
<Rinchen> indeed!
<Rinchen> is the team correct?
<newz2000> yes, the first thing I checked
<newz2000> ubuntu-fridge
<newz2000> that's interesting, it doesn't even bounce me to launchpad
<newz2000> oh, I wonder if marais is firewalled
<Rinchen> oh it sure it
<Rinchen> is
<newz2000> oui
<newz2000> Rinchen: are you able to pull any strings?
<newz2000> https to login.launchpad.net
<newz2000> server name is marais
 * newz2000 is excited at the thought of scratching this off his todo list
<newz2000> it's alive!
<Rinchen> and works!
<newz2000> ok, do you think we're safe for me to sign off for a bit?
<Rinchen> yes
<newz2000> ok. dinner and church, then I'll be back around. I'll idle here and you can ping me if anything explodes.
<beuno> oh, we get a pony when logging in, how cool is that?
<beuno> works for me as well
<tyche> Worked for me, too.  Which is a good thing since I'm the one manually adding the recurring events to the Fridge calendar.  :-)
 * beuno hides in shame
<newz2000> I wonder what happens if a non fridge-editor tries to login
 * newz2000 goes to eat, ttyl
<beuno> thanks newz2000, bonne appetite
<tyche> Yes, thanks, newz2000
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-09
<boredandblogging> so whats going on with the fridge?
<newz2000> we enabled launchpad auth and then Joey turned it off
<boredandblogging> ah, ok
<boredandblogging> and all the user accounts are gone?
<newz2000> yes, they get recreated automatically on successful login
<newz2000> do you need access to the admin area?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: not at the moment, I was just going to login to post
<newz2000> let me re-enable it
<newz2000> once you login successfully I'll disable it again
<newz2000> ok boredandblogging, go ahead and login
<newz2000> use the button on the bottom left
<boredandblogging> said I'm not authorized to access the page once I hit the button
<boredandblogging> but it lets me see everything
<newz2000> it says it worked, you should be logged in as an admin
<boredandblogging> yeah, looks like it, thanks
<newz2000> no prob
<newz2000> let me know if anything is odd.
<boredandblogging> will do
<tyche> Rinchen: What's up with the Fridge login?  Suddenly I can't log in, either normally or through OpenID.
<Rinchen> newz2000, ^^
<tyche> The error it's giving me is: "Only site administrators can create new user accounts."
<newz2000> tyche: yes, sorry, you weren't an admin so I deleted your account
<newz2000> are you in the ubuntu-fridge group on launchpad?
<tyche> Oops.
<tyche> Hold on.
<tyche> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge, look at the top name.  Craig A. Eddy (tyche)
<newz2000> I'll open up access again and we'll see what happens... just a sec
<tyche> kk
<newz2000> ok, try logging in
<tyche> OK, now I'm in.  Thanks.
<tyche> Now, am I going to have to ask for access every time I need to work on it?
<newz2000> no
<tyche> OK, Thanks
<newz2000> once you're in the first time it lets you have future access
<newz2000> and you're an admin this time too. I wonder what happened before.
<tyche> Well, my joining as an editor was only just a few days ago.  Maybe that had something to do with it.
<Rinchen> shouldn't have affected it tyche
<Rinchen> I added you before we deployed the update
<tyche> Well, it did.  But it's straightened out, which is all I really care about.
<tyche> No harm, no foul.
<johnc4510-laptop> Rinchen: ping
<johnc4510-laptop> you sent the fridge open id email to the -news list, that's for publishing the UWN on. did you mean to use the -news-team list?
<Rinchen> uh
<Rinchen> yes! the news-team
<Rinchen> I can't keep those two mailing lists separate
<johnc4510-laptop> Also, when i try to login i get this: Only site administrators can create new user accounts.
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Rinchen> I wanted to send it to just the fridge editors
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, just a heads up
<tyche> AH!  Another one.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> hmmm
<Rinchen> johnc4510, yeah there is an issue with the configuration
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> That's 2 in one day, Rinchen
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<Rinchen> apparently anyone can create userids so we've set a restriction on new accounts
<johnc4510-laptop> sure
<Rinchen> newz2000 was looking into it with the developer.  The dev said he might have an answer for us tomorrow
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i'm going to delete the email and let you resend it
<johnc4510-laptop> cool
<Rinchen> only newz2000 can do userid admin now
<newz2000> Stu confirmed that my suggestion sounds best...
<newz2000> hmm
<newz2000> but it's tricky to implement
 * newz2000 checks something
<newz2000> Rinchen: I suggest we turn it back on the way it was before
<newz2000> registered users can't really do anything abd
<newz2000> bad
<newz2000> they can only "view uploaded files" and "access news feeds"
 * tyche watches newz2000 VERY CAREFULLY, to see what stumbling blocks he's going to face, now.  Hee hee
<newz2000> otherwise same as anonymous
<tyche> BTW, newz2000, do you have anything to do with the Wiki?  (as in the UWN).  My browser has been set to auto-login to it for a long time.  Suddenly today I had to go through the process again, through OpenID
<newz2000> tyche: sorry, that's not me
<newz2000> the canonical sysadmins probably
<newz2000> regarding wikis I just help with the themes
<tyche> Ah!  Nothing to be sorry about.  I do find it amusing that I'm suddenly having difficulties everywhere.  Hee hee
<newz2000> there are some growing pains associated with openid
<newz2000> we use the openid 2.0 which is a bit different than openid in keys ways, and not as widely supported
<tyche> Yea, but it IS a good idea.
<tyche> I have NO problem with using it, in principle.  It's just the practice, right now, that can get frustrating.
<newz2000> tyche: I just looked and it says you're not an admin anymore.
<newz2000> did you do anything weird?
<tyche> Not an admin for what?
<newz2000> fridge
<Rinchen> newz2000, ok, do it
<newz2000> done
<newz2000> tyche: did you log out?
<tyche> newz2000: I'm going to let you and Rinchen talk together for a while.  He's the one that set up the account for me, on the 6th.
<tyche> I logged out the last time that I was in, which was about an hour ago, or so.
<newz2000> well, you logged into the fridge a bit ago and it made your account new from scratch (because I deleted your old one)
<newz2000> you were an admin then
<newz2000> but you're not now
<newz2000> maybe logging out removes your permissions
<tyche> GEE!  newz2000.  Got a phone number, so I can call you whenever I need to add an event to the calendar?  LOL
<newz2000> tyche: can you login again?
<johnc4510-laptop> newz2000: i can't log into the fridge as an admin either :(
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<tyche> Sure.  standby
<newz2000> johnc4510-laptop: are you in the ubuntu-fridge group on launchpad?
<johnc4510-laptop> yep
<tyche> I'm in.
<newz2000> johnc4510-laptop: try again if you don't mind, and if it doesn't work, let me know what happens
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<newz2000> tyche: it gave you the admin permissions back
<newz2000> so logging out strips them away
<newz2000> very interesting
<johnc4510-laptop> newz2000:
<johnc4510-laptop> Sorry, unrecognized username or password.
<tyche> Which might be good, so a "coat-tail rider" can't do anything nasty after I'm out.
<newz2000> johnc4510-laptop: is this after you get bounced over to launchpad?
<tyche> (Hmmm.  I'm not sure *I* recognize johnc4510-laptop, either)  Hee hee
<newz2000> oh, johnc4510-laptop: are you clicking the login button on the bottom left?
<johnc4510-laptop> no
<newz2000> try that
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> newz2000: Can we identify those login buttons?  Or pull the upper one and replace it?  I can see where it could confuse a lot of people (Me included).  :-)
<johnc4510-laptop> newz2000: ok, that works and i have admin privelges
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<newz2000> cool
<newz2000> tyche: there are more than one?
<johnc4510-laptop> i only see one login button
<tyche> There's one just in under the place to enter username and password that sends the "username or password not recognized", and there's the lower one that goes to OpenID
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<newz2000> oh, on the /user page ?
<johnc4510-laptop> oh that's on the openid user page
<tyche> Yep
<johnc4510-laptop> not on the fridge login mail page
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/user
<newz2000> well, the /user page is needed because super admin has to login there
<newz2000> I wonder if there's a way to edit that page
<tyche> It's drupal.  there should be.
<newz2000> well, if you're not logged in there's no edit button, and if you are logged in it bounces to your own page. :-/
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: that's the page that's not working now for me. i can't log in there
<johnc4510-laptop> only on the main page now
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: Go to the lower left, under the sidebar.  There's a second login button there.
<tyche> That's the one that goes to openID
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, missed that one
<tyche> Ah . . . What would you do without me.  Hee hee
<newz2000> I think we're going to have to educate users
<tyche> OK, I'll go back down to Target and pick up an aluminum bat and some black paint (for the word "Clue")
<johnc4510-laptop> actually i like this was better, i can login from the front page of the fridge now instead of having to go to the other page
<johnc4510-laptop> saves a step for me
<tyche> DANG!  Why didn't *I* notice that.  OK, so what would *I* do without you.  LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm not _just_ a pretty face you know  hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, need to get some regular work done,bbl
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: You're NOT EVEN a pretty face.  ROFL
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<Rinchen> johnc4510  do you feel....lucky?  ;-)
<Rinchen> johnc4510, would you care to restate my email in the correct email list for me?
<Rinchen> pointing out anything you learned today working with NewZ?
<newz2000> Rinchen: I cc'd you and stu on an email with my enahncmenent suggestions
<newz2000> I'm going to sign out from here and move on to my next project (intrepid download page)
<newz2000> feel free to ping me if you need anything, I'm still on freenode
<boredandblogging> sorry I'm late to this conversation, but are we leaving the login button on the front page?
<tyche> The one on the front page goes to the OpenID login.
<boredandblogging> hmmm
<boredandblogging> the button is useless to 99.999% of the people who will visit the fridge
<boredandblogging> it shouldn't be there
<tyche> ROFLMAOPMP  Oh, this channel is getting INTERESTING!  LOL
<boredandblogging> heh
<Rinchen> you have email
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, 2nd email send to you
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: awesome, thanks
<beuno> what happened to the pony!?
<Rinchen> beuno, I upgraded our image :-D
<beuno> more like downgraded...!
<beuno> very cool we have openid now though
<Rinchen> Quick beuno! What's the pony's name?
<Rinchen> :-)
<beuno> Woody!
<tyche> Fred
<beuno> I used him in 2 presentations already
<Rinchen> good man!
<beuno> see, I listen  :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-10
<boredandblogging> nice wikipedia news there
<tyche> ??
<boredandblogging> tyche: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081009-wikipedia-adopts-ubuntu-for-its-server-infrastructure.html
<tyche> You HAVE put that link in UWN 112, haven't you?
<boredandblogging> uhh
<boredandblogging> YES!
<tyche> DANGED STRAIGHT! That one is a good one.
<tyche> Oh, BTW.  IT'S SHIPPED!!!!  IT'S COMING!!!! YIPEEEE!!!!!
<boredandblogging> tyche: what shipped?
<tyche> AhHem.  Pardon me.  Just a bit of over-exuberance.
<tyche> My Mini 9
<boredandblogging> sweet
<tyche> It wasn't supposed to ship until November 3
<tyche> Estimated delivery date of October 14.
<boredandblogging> very cool
<tyche> Yea.  One of the things it's neat for is the PDF novels that I can transfer to it, and take anywhere.
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-11
<mattfury> ftw fridge thx
<tyche> Rinchen: I hate to ask, on a weekend, but "Are you there?"  I've got a problem logging into the Fridge.  Again.
<tyche> Rinchen: Never mind.  johnc4510-laptop came through with a link that got me in.
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-05
<highvoltage> howdy!
<highvoltage> any UWN crew around?
<nhandler> highvolt1ge: Need help with something?
<highvoltage> nhandler: we have a new edubuntu member, which should probably go into UWN
<highvoltage> nhandler: who's the best person to notify of such things?
<nhandler> highvoltage: If you send an email to the ubuntu-news-team list or make a blog post and add a link in this channel, it will get included
<highvoltage> nhandler: ok, thanks!
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping
<akgraner> open week is around the corner..:-D  we have some slots still available...
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-06
<nhandler> Anyone around with full access to the Fridge gcal?
<tyche> nhandler: What's up?
<nhandler> tyche: I need some help cleaning up the Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting events. It looks like the Fridge calendar is still showing one version of the meeting taking place every 2 weeks. There should be 2 items each repeating every 2 months (in order to have a different meeting time each month)
<tyche> OK, the first one I pulled up was 10-6-09, and shows it from 21:00 to 22:00 UTC every 2 months on the first Tuesday
<tyche> Is that one right?
<nhandler> tyche: That is correct. There is an event on 11/3 at that same time that needs to be removed. The event on 11/17 needs to be removed. One of the 2 events on 12/1, the event on 12/15, 12/29 too
<tyche> OK hold on.
<tyche> The one on 12-1 is one of the "every 2 months" ones
<nhandler> I'm seeing 2 identical events on 12-1 (/me goes to look at the website)
<nhandler> Ok, I guess my copy of gcal just hasn't updated yet
<tyche> I don't know what the frequency is.  But when I killed the one that said "every 2 weeks" it may have killed a raft of them.
<tyche> Because I don't see the one for 12-15 or 12-29 anymore
<tyche> nhandler: Did that straighten it out?
<nhandler> tyche: It looks like one of the events (at the later time) is completely gone. I'll re-add it. Thanks for your help
<tyche> NP
<tyche> Do you need an "invite" to the actual Google Calendar?
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-07
<nhandler> tyche: What do you mean be "invite"?
<tyche> The only way I know of to get you to the actual calendar, and not the Fridge inserted version, is by an invite.
<nhandler> tyche: I thought you had to set an option allowing me to directly edit the calendar, not invite me. But having that access would be very useful (especially when helping other users)
<tyche> See PM
<tyche> NM, I got it.  Just a second
<tyche> nhandler: Calendar ID: j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io@group.calendar.google.com
<tyche> nhandler: Sorry, I got that wrong.  See http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Etc/GMT
<nhandler> tyche: Could you go under 'Settings'->'Share this Calendar'->Enter 'nathan.handler@gmail.com' and mark 'make Changes to events' then hit add person?
<tyche> You've got it
<nhandler> You rock tyche
<akgraner> hey y'all...we still have slots for Open week...
<akgraner> I know I know I am sorta nagging here.. but we would love to have a session all about Ubuntu News  :-D
<akgraner> any takers
<tyche> What do you mean, "about Ubuntu News"?
<akgraner> spend an hour talking about it
<akgraner> letting people know how to get involved
<akgraner> how to help  what you all do.. etc...
<akgraner> would be a great help... I mean during open week jaunty is where I learned about you all
<tyche> That's both less than, and more than you can imagine
<akgraner> I think what you all do is really awesome and the work that goes into getting it done weekly is incredible....
<akgraner> what me to see about narrowing the topic down a bit...
<tyche> There is a reason why those who choose to work on the UWN have an easier time of becoming Ubuntu Members.  It takes dedication and continuous involvement.  Many people that have thought it was easy are no longer counted among the contributors.
<akgraner> brb
<akgraner> tyche, so I have heard!  :-)
<akgraner> my hat is off to you all...
<tyche> It's also tedious "dirty work" for which you seldom get acknowledgement outside of the core members of the UWN.  THERE, you get support and instruction.
<akgraner> tyche, so...  does that mean you want to give a session so you can talk to the greater community about UWN...:-)
<tyche> I don't know.  I'm probably not the best at describing any of it, but the best is "otherwise occupied" with taking care of his mother, right now, and wouldn't be able to take on something else.
<tyche> When is Open Week, and when would you need a decision?
<akgraner> 2-6 of Nov
<akgraner> would like to have UWN in a slot by COB today.. but you have til November to develop the session
<tyche> About what times of day (UTC - I can convert for my time zone)
<akgraner> tyche, the open slots are on the wiki..  1500 UTC through 2300UTC
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<tyche> Looking . . . and thinking.
<akgraner> tyche, thank you for looking...I really appreciate it...
<tyche> I know that I've talked to a few people, recently, who had no idea what goes on behind the scenes (organized chaos, mostly).
<akgraner> well I had no idea really until last open week to be honest.. but I had only been around the community for like 3 months then
<tyche> Early morning to VERY early afternoon would be best for me, which makes only 2 slots available for me, and the better of them would be Monday, November 2 at 17:00 UTC (12:00 noon Arizona time)
<akgraner> want me to pencil you in there..
<akgraner> and you can refine the session between now and the 2nd
<tyche> Yea.  I guess so.  "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter:  Or How To Achieve Organization Out Of Chaos".  Hee hee
<tyche> Would you like me to submit a "paper" ahead of time?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> the title is good enough
<akgraner> and that is great..
<tyche> Brave, aren't you.  LOL
<akgraner> you all rock so I am sure it will be awesome!
<tyche> OK, I'll start working it up.  I may actually end up with more than enough to fill the hour, but we'll see what happens.  You want Q & A after the presentation?
<akgraner> yes can you leave some time for that..
<tyche> I'll do my best.  Will someone be available to field the questions and add them in to -classroom?  (And there is an assumption there.  Why the heck haven't you added it to the Fridge calendar?)
<tyche> BTW, my wiki login is under CraigAEddy.  My Launchpad login is under tyche
<akgraner> thanks I was going to ask I need to add a bio somewhere
<akgraner> :-)
<tyche> They are essentially the same information.  The wiki has links to individual issues of UWN and AZ Team Newsletter, but is not up to date.  The Launchpad page does without the links.
<tyche> OK, I hot-linked "tyche" for you.
<akgraner> tyche, thanks!!!
<akgraner> just hadn't got there yet...
<tyche> What did they do to Launchpad?  It used to have a picture of me on it.  The picture exists under Details and Branding, but only the icon (the Siamese cat cartoon) is used.
<tyche> BTW, I'm used to having to add in hot-links of one form or another.  :-)
<mdke> tyche: I think this is the issue - https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05503.html
 * nhandler just added Ubuntu Open Week to the Fridge. Once the time table is finalized, he will go and add individual sessions
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-08
<tyche> mdke: Well, a little late (that's what happens when you're an old man and take a nap :-)  ), but thanks for the information.
<mdke> tyche: np!
<tyche> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> tyche, pong
<tyche> I notice that you still haven't added Open Week to the Fridge calendar.  You DO want people to attend, don't you?
<tyche> :-)
<akgraner> tyche, yes.. jcastro wanted to wait til we move everything to the other wiki
<akgraner> and go from openweekprep to open week...
<tyche> AH!  No problem.  I see I'm jumping the gun.
<akgraner> hehe no worries.. I do that all the time.. especially when I am excited about an event... :-D  no worries..
<tyche> BTW, I finished my presentation, and will be transferring it to a text file in the next couple of days, so that it can just be copied and pasted into the channel.
<tyche> PLEASE!  Make sure you include the channel that it's being held in ( and the sub-channel for questions), and a link to your agenda.
<tyche> And if you need help, holler.  Since I helped set up the Google calendar that feeds the Fridge, I have some idea on how it works and how best to put the information in.
<tyche> Also, if you give me (us) a link to information about Open Week ahead of time, we can include it in an earlier issue of the UWN.  Just good advertising.  Hee hee
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-11
<nhandler> johnc4510 or tyche: Would it be ok for me to make some modifications to the UWN template? I want to modify the section for the Team Reports
<tyche> nhandler: Can you do it in a text file, and email it to us?  I don't see a problem.  Just that we like to try to stay ahead with the templates, so we know what we are doing, and can pass the information on to others.
<nhandler> tyche: That is fine
<tyche> kk
<tyche> We firmly believe in trying to make things easier for people.  :-)
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #163 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue163
<johnc4510> akgraner: hi amber
<akgraner> johnc4510, hi!
<johnc4510> how goes it
<akgraner> how are you?
<johnc4510> good thx
<akgraner> good..  finally got a  free moment to sit down and work on a few things..:-/
<johnc4510> i know that feeling
<akgraner> I bet you know that feeling..
<akgraner> :-)
<johnc4510> lol
<akgraner> johnc4510, just in case I haven't told you all.. I really enjoy UWN...
<johnc4510> ah thanks a lot...we try to get it right. the community and news has really grown since i started working on the newsletter
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> I wish there was something I could do to help.. but I am not sure what...:-/
<johnc4510> ah, you're talking to the right person
<johnc4510> lol
<akgraner> hehe
<johnc4510> if you wan to...i'll fix you up with something this wk...
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-11
<akgraner> highvoltage, it's released on Mondays
<akgraner> except  - there wasn't on last week
<akgraner> so tomorrow Issue 213 will we for two weeks
<akgraner> and I'll write  blurb about why etc
<highvoltage> ok, that was what I was wondering aboot
<akgraner> so each week covers Sunday to Saturday
<highvoltage> I know, I just wondered what happened to the last week's issue :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, a ton of reasons why it didn't happen...but anyway
<akgraner> ok I am back into ubuntu-news.org - so I'm going to redo a few things :-)
<highvoltage> ok, I wasn't complaining!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, it's cool I am just a little stressed
<highvoltage> understandably so, the last thing I want to do is add more of it
<highvoltage> if there's something I can do (even if you just need someone to yell or complain to), then I'm here.
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks! :-)
<akgraner> ok I think I have all the changes I made this morning to ubuntu-news.org added back
<akgraner> woo hoo
<akgraner> the backups will happen midnight my time (est)
<akgraner> nightly
<akgraner> we will probably have to update the feedburner (again)
<highvoltage> I'm going to edit the wiki, poke me if I need to leave
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!
<akgraner> looks like people some people are able to get back to ubuntu.news.org now
<akgraner> dang when you have to change the DNS stuff it takes forever for things to update it seems
<highvoltage> akgraner: it's been working fine for me for the last 3 hours or so
<akgraner> awesome - jcastro couldn't see it ye
<akgraner> yet
<akgraner> woo hoo - all current fridge editors have been added as editors to the new site
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you see my question about the fridge/loco calendars?
<popey> oooo, i spy a podcast embed :)
<akgraner> nhandler, I don't remember if I did or not.  Can you repeat your question?  :-/
<popey> 21:11:04 < nhandler> akgraner: I'm moving loco events from the fridge calendar to the loco calendar. I've copied them, should I remove them from the fridge calendar as well?
<akgraner> popey, thanks!  nhandler yes :-) and thank you....
 * popey notes akgraner made a typo in bug 564099
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> and sigh
<popey> kinda important typo to be fair
<akgraner> fixed
<akgraner> I know
 * akgraner goes to get some more sleep
<akgraner> popey, thanks for letting me know  - the hehe was more nervous DAMN IT laughter... not - whatever not important laughter :-)
<popey> np
 * popey lols at further typos from akgraner :)
<popey> bless, not having a good day are you?
<akgraner> popey, it's Monday - guaranteed to much comic relief today :-/  One way or another :-)
<popey> :)
<popey> happy days
<akgraner> always - :-D
<akgraner> ok so I set up all the editors last night
<akgraner> It was suggested that we make sure we have a group of people small team if you will who can handle bugs filed against the new site
<akgraner> so if you are interested in putting your name on the list of people who can help with that  - in the meantime - popey, nhandler, nick, newz2000,  pleia2 and myself is who I'll list for those things
<popey> sure
<akgraner> I have to be honest - I am not as gracious about bug reports as some of the developers.  I don't know how they don't take some of the remarks personally.
<akgraner> I am always in awe and wonder how they do that
<akgraner> Hey all I am moving stuff from the wiki to the eitherpad to get it all set to go out today - I'm using the etherpad so if any one wants and has time to help we wont have editing conflicts
<akgraner> Actually I'll move it all to the eitherpad - and then if you all want to help me clean it up  - that would rock
<akgraner> ok the items as is are on the etherpad  - could use a hand with a few a few things if someone has time
<popey> akgraner: url?
<akgraner> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<popey> what needs doing?
<akgraner> I'm working on the General Community news section now
<akgraner> if you could look at the upcoming meetings at the bottom or if you prefer pick another section that needs summaries that would be great
<akgraner> there are links without summaries
<popey> launchpad news?
<akgraner> that is pulled from Launchpad blog
<akgraner> http://blog.launchpad.net/
<akgraner> I haven't looked to see if there is anything yet
<akgraner> Also b/c the release was on Sunday  - 10.10.10 which I think is cool  - the release news will be stale if we wait a week - so if there are LoCo news about release parties or the posts about the release we are going to include them as well - Normally Sunday's stuff would wait til next week
<popey> I've added some text about the launchpad posts, dunno if thats useful
<akgraner> Thanks - but somehow the template got messed up Launchpad news is supposed to be under LoCo News
<akgraner> hmm
<akgraner> oh well I'll move it
<akgraner> or did you move it just to work on it?
<akgraner> no worries it's an easy fix :-)
<akgraner> popey, that's a big help
<akgraner> popey can you see if workswithU or OMG ubuntu had anything the last two weeks that is still current that we haven't covered in what we have in this issue now that we need to put in there
<akgraner> those two would go under In the Blogosphere if there is anything
<alourie> good afternoon
<akgraner> alourie, hey!
<akgraner> how are you
<popey> sorry, dragged away by work
<popey> stupid work stuff :)
<alourie> akgraner: Hi Amber
<alourie> I'm good
<alourie> how's everything?
<akgraner> popey, don't you hate it when real life gets in the way of all you Ubuntu fun :-P
<akgraner> alourie, good just touching up issue 213
<alourie> akgraner: is it the previous one or the current one?
<akgraner> alourie, 213 will be a combination of the last 2 weeks
<alourie> ah
<alourie> ok then
<akgraner> and we're including sunday posts as well
<alourie> I think we're ready
<akgraner> this issue is weird
<alourie> he
<akgraner> b/c of it the release day falling on a sunday
<akgraner> not quite - the upcoming meetings need updating
<alourie> why is it weird?
<akgraner> b/c normally Sunday news would be in issue 214
<alourie> by "we're ready" I meant In the press
<akgraner> b/c we report on Sunday through Saturday
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> right
<akgraner> alourie, yep you all are
<akgraner> :-)
<alourie> akgraner: need help in other topics?
<akgraner> alourie, can you verify the upcoming meetings and events?
<akgraner> I can show ya how
<akgraner> alourie, go here - http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<alourie> akgraner: ok,
<akgraner> and look at October 12th - 19th
<akgraner> make sure what is listed there matches what we have here - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> if we have something listed that isn't on the calendar just delete if from the etherpad
<alourie> ok
<akgraner> thank you
<akgraner> please let me know if you have questions - you'll see how we format everythin
<alourie> sure
<alourie> akgraner: ok, so now we have nothing :-)
<akgraner> ???
<akgraner> nothing as in questions
<akgraner> and I need to find a beginner team member there stuff is on the calendar twice
<alourie> hm
<alourie> On etherpad this whole section is empty...
<akgraner> nope I'm looking at it
<alourie> hm
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> can you see it now
<akgraner> what is the last line you see
<alourie> should I refresh or something?
<akgraner> ahh yes
<akgraner> try that
<alourie> hold on
<alourie> ah
<alourie> that's better
<alourie> wow, there's a lot to fix
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> whew :-)
<alourie> no problem
<akgraner> popey did you all record and publish a podcast after September 25th?
<popey> no
<akgraner> thanks
<alourie> akgraner: done
<akgraner> alourie, thanks!
<alourie> for some reason it includes today
<alourie> maybe it should be removed.
<alourie> oh
<alourie> hold on, I've missed 18th and 19th
<alourie> give me a sec
<alourie> akgraner: should I include 19th? It's Tue already
<akgraner> nah - b/c this will go out before the Tuesday meetings and this thing is going to be huge
<akgraner> what you don't see is the team meetings :-)  those are on the wiki
<alourie> akgraner: ok, then it's done. Check though why does it have the Mon, 11th? (which is today). If it should be there, I'll move it to the beginning
<akgraner> no it's left over you need to change the date to the 18th
<akgraner> nm I copied it twice
<akgraner> it's gone
<alourie> akgraner: then I'm done
<alourie> anything else? I have few spare moments of my life :-)
<akgraner> hmmm - can't think of anything right this second  - just finishing up the summaries that are in there and will go through my rss feeds to find LoCo team news
<alourie> akgraner: cool, next time then
<akgraner> yeppers thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: can I have a personal request?
<nhandler> akgraner: I know you have talked to the DC loco before, but should we notify them that we've moved their events from the fridge -> loco calendar? Or are they already aware that we are doing this?
<akgraner> nhandler, we need no notify them - there is a couple of other loco's we need to contact as well
<nhandler> akgraner: There weren't any other LoCo events I saw (I only looked for the next month or so).
<akgraner> ah ok - I noticed one a few weeks ago but I guess that didn't have a reoccuring event
<akgraner> if someone adds something going forward we can move it and send out a reminder
<akgraner> until people get used the change
<akgraner> make senses
<akgraner> heading to lunch - bbiab
<nhandler> akgraner: What is the LoCo Calendar needs to be populated task? It already has some loco events?
<akgraner> nhandler, I wanted to add as many re-occurring team meetings as possible then just ask the teams to verify the information and see if we are missing anything
<nhandler> akgraner: That might be a bit tricky since short of going through all the team wikis and LD pages, we have no easy way to do that. It might be easier to just send out an email about the LoCo calendar (but be prepared for the people who are loyal to the LD to complain about another location to keep updated)
<akgraner> I know... :-)
<akgraner> I'm not worried about their events at the moment
<akgraner> newz2000, any news on the re-direct?
<newz2000> akgraner: no, sorry. Fewer people than usual today because of the US holiday
<akgraner> or questions about who needs what access?  Also who should get the email with the backups
<newz2000> No, I don't think I have any questions
<akgraner> Completely forgot it's a Holiday
<akgraner> DOH!
<newz2000> Yeah, 10.10 was a clever but unfortunate date to release
<akgraner> no kidding :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I was thinking that we should now encourage users to use the WP comments to comment on stories. This would mean we don't need to go back and edit in the forum link. We can keep the forum posts around for people who prefer those over WP comments, but I don't see a need to link to them
<nhandler> This will also significantly (at least for me) decrease the amount of time it takes to publish stories
<akgraner> I totally agree
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. I'll take care of making sure it gets documented as I'm making my various sets of instructions
<akgraner> thank you!
<akgraner> going through 2 weeks of feeds it a bit slow this morning b/c I'm also keeping an eye on Open week
<nhandler> akgraner: Should we be linking to Lubuntu under 'Ubuntu Flavors' ? It is still a separate project
<akgraner> well Ubuntu Studio is too right - I mean is it a fully supported flavor?
<akgraner> I thought only Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu were the "official" supported flavors - but I could be making that up as well
 * akgraner is tired
<akgraner> I can remove it if you want and only use the ones mentioned in the release announcement
<akgraner> which is probably the correct and more right thing to do
<pleia2> last I heard there was drafting of a "how to become supported" rules since it was never clearly defined
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep.
<pleia2> you can get the blessing of the CC on a derivative project (mythbuntu, studio)
<nhandler> Personally, I would go off of the Recognized derivatives section on http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<pleia2> but the legacy ones, I'm not sure
<pleia2> ah nice, I didn't know about that page :)
<nhandler> That at least lets us (fridge) have a firm policy about which derivatives we are including
 * pleia2 nods
<zkriesse> hallo newsies
<nhandler> Hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> Heya's dude
<zkriesse> Man...forums are flooded with the typical, "HELP!!!! ME!!!!" lol
<akgraner> nhandler, I like it
<akgraner> I can't make the change right this second - tweaking a survey
<akgraner> but feel free to if you have time
<nhandler> akgraner: I just did the change. I'm also playing around with some other changes (showing tags instead of categories and including a login link for fridge editors)
<akgraner> gotcha - thanks!!
<nhandler> akgraner: For the About page, it seems redundant to list the contact information twice. We should also clarify what type of stuff editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com should be used for (as little as possible imo, ubuntu-news-team@ should be used whenever possible)
<akgraner> I agree but people don't like sending things to a public list
<akgraner> I know I didn't when I first started contributing.. b/c I saw the dog pile effect and worried about that
<akgraner> So I wanted people (non-developers and people who don't hang out on irc or use mailing lists) to have another comfortable way to contribute
<akgraner> I would rather send to an email where there aren't just "lurkers" if I am taking time to submit something publicly
<akgraner> especially if I am not familiar with the people who are doing the editing
<akgraner> I hope people just use the form for news - we have an editors email on LP that we can use
<akgraner> right now I think corey is the only one sub'd to it
<nhandler> akgraner: But is that email account still neccessary if people can submit stuff directly to WP (where there won't be an archive of the submission and they can remain anonymous if desired) ? If you think that there is a large enough use case of people who prefer to submit stuff via email instead of directly to WP and who are paranoid about having a public archive of the email, I guess we could leave it (I just am worried ...
<nhandler> ... that the emails will not get seen) and VERY clearly document this use case on the wiki
<akgraner> hmm how about combining joining and getting involved - and we just have a separate contact page
<akgraner> no not necessary to submit news
<akgraner> nhandler, I trust you  - you can just fix and I am sure it will be awesome :-)   (I am sure I am the minority case use)
<akgraner> The devil is in the details ;-)  and we'll get them all worked out I'm sure
<akgraner> you all rock!!!
<nhandler> akgraner: :) I'm just trying to keep you (and us) from going crazy trying to check a million places for news. Crazy People != Good Editors :)
<akgraner> hehehe and you are doing a great job - thanks a million!!!
<akgraner> I appreciate it
<nhandler> Thanks Amber
<nhandler> You too
<akgraner> hey all - here is the survey I'll put up in a few  - keep in mind I can only have 10 questions its a free account - gotta run get my kids - but let me know it it still needs tweaking - http://ubuntu-news.org/about/
<akgraner> bbiab
<cody-somerville> How we login to ubuntu-news.org? I get 'OpenID login failed: Server denied check_authentication'.
<zkriesse> ok this is a bit news-ish
<zkriesse> the new wiki theme is terrible
<nhandler> cody-somerville: I think each user needs to add an OpenID url before that works. Let me check out your account
<MichealH> akgraner: The /topic is out of date!
<akgraner> MichealH, I know - thanks!
<MichealH> akgraner: Im back! :)
<akgraner> fixing something else at the moment
<MichealH> I just remembered of -news
<MichealH> akgraner: Wheres the latedt newspage?
<MichealH> *latest
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: Thursday, November 4, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> MichealH, can't talk right this sec
<MichealH> akgraner: I understand
<MichealH> nhandler: Thanks
<highvoltage> Thanks to whoever did the planet descriptions, etc
<highvoltage> (I can't see since they come from etherpad)
<highvoltage> life and work juts happened way too much today!
<highvoltage> (especially considering it's supposed to be a public holiday)
<akgraner> highvoltage, it happens :-)  that's why we have a team
<akgraner> I've moved them to the wiki
<akgraner> you can see the etherpad it's public
<akgraner> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN is where everything was being worked on earlier
<akgraner> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas is where people can add suggestions
<akgraner> I'm fixing the In this Issue section on the 1st link now  - in case anyone wants to see what you have to do
<akgraner> then I'll publish
<highvoltage> ok
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue213
<akgraner> I'll add it to all the other places after I get back from the airport - gotta go pick my hubby up
<akgraner> Thanks everyone  - we should be back on track now
<akgraner> if there is something screwed up in this issue - y'all please fix it :-)  I'll be away from my keyboard for a while - but will post the other mailing lists forums and Fridge when I get back :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, can you drop the survey link in the topic please?  http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=1x9NE1y7Qe52nlsr4btCyw_3d_3d
<akgraner> Improving Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Survey
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. Give me one minute to finish up something for UOW-es first
<akgraner> that's fine it can be tomorrow
<akgraner> I just need to run
<nhandler> akgraner: Should it be in -chat too?
<akgraner> nope this on is for UWN
<akgraner> I'll get you the one for Open Week tomorrow
<nhandler> akgraner: Oh, duh. I'm thinking I'm in -backstage ;)
<akgraner> hehe :-)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Please fill out the UWN Survey: http://is.gd/fXKrO || Next Meeting: Thursday, November 4, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-12
<nhandler> akgraner: Question 10 is missing a text box for the 'Other' option
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<alourie> hi Amber
<akgraner> alourie, hey - I'll have all the templates ready for issue 214 in just a few - I need to finish the second half of publishing the newsletter
<akgraner> it was just too late last nigh
<akgraner> After UDS  - I think weekly training sessions until everyone on the team at leasts knows how to publish UWN from start to finish :-)
<akgraner> Think we need a blueprint for that?
<akgraner> thoughts?
<akgraner> bbiab
<alourie> akgraner: blueprint will allow the follow-up, so yea
<alourie> and I think it's a really good idea that everyone knows how to publish UWN end-to-end
<akgraner> alourie, me too :-)  for a gazillion and one reasons
<akgraner> I have the instructions for most things already on the wiki's
<akgraner> but I think it's better to go through things step by step
<alourie> akgraner: sure thing
<alourie> we then may have a "real" training sessions, so someone else would be issuing it each other week
<akgraner> I think John Crawford and I were on the phone like 5 hours when I he was teaching me
<akgraner> 5 hours straight...
<alourie> wow
<alourie> why so long?
<akgraner> we were exhausted by the end of the conversation
<alourie> yea, I imaging
<akgraner> it's a lot of little steps
<alourie> oh
<akgraner> and he taught me all in one day
<alourie> maybe there's a place for making it easier?
<akgraner> I want to teach people all the steps over time so people are comfortable with each step
<akgraner> alourie, maybe?  check out the wiki one sec I'll get you the link
<alourie> akgraner: shoot
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> eek I need to up the schedule wiki - :-/
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Schedule
<akgraner> but you'll get the idea
<alourie> right
<akgraner> the guidelines and suggestions need updating as we have included more things
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines
<akgraner> here is my checklist spreadsheet that the wikis are based on - https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtKZelXU8Y2LdFFxY0RhLVdaZU9xNk5zdTZIbFEyQVE&hl=en#gid=0
<alourie> wow
<alourie> Amber I must say
<alourie> this is insane
<akgraner> yes but before - there was nothing written down
<akgraner> editors pasted this information to each other
<alourie> yea :-)
<akgraner> there was only a rough outline and editors "just knew" what to do
<alourie> ok, I must run for a meeting, but I will give it a read over lunch :-)
<akgraner> so I wrote it all down
<alourie> you
<alourie> you're amazing. That's hardly human to do in time...
<alourie> ok then
<akgraner> have fun at your meeting :-)
<akgraner> catch you laters
<alourie> I doubt it, but hey, I have no choice :-)
<alourie> cheers
<akgraner> :-) cheers
<alourie> akgraner: hey, I'm back. I'm going for a lunch in a few moments, so I'll read the publishing wiki then
<akgraner> alourie, no hurry just more of an FYI for ya right now :-)
<alourie> yea
<alourie> akgraner: before I forget, do we have 214 in place yet?
<akgraner> yep we do
<akgraner> well let me double check I think I added the links but not the template :-/
<akgraner> yep we do now :-)
<akgraner> Here's all the links for Issue 214  - thanks y'all
<akgraner> Issue 214 will cover October 11th-16th 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue214
<alourie> akgraner: ok, so
<alourie> I've read it, doesn't seem too complicated, just a lot of steps
<akgraner> alourie, yep :-)
<akgraner> and I even forget steps when I don't look at the list -
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> forgot one this week- change "on this site" to "in this issue" :-/
<akgraner> when I emailed the list
<akgraner> but it will be fixed on the forums post later
<alourie> akgraner: maybe you should prepare some email/forums/IRC posts templates too?
<akgraner> we have a script that changes things but having to fill out 3 different templates doesn't work for me  - I tried that
<akgraner> but I can set them up incase it works for someone else
<akgraner> I do have this  - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-In-This-Issue-and-Fridge-Posting
<akgraner> but what works for me may not work for someone else - I can just give some suggestions and show how I do it
<alourie> right
<akgraner> so when we do the training people can come up with tweaks and ideas that work for them - but we have can have some base guidelines
<alourie> sure
<alourie> some of the steps can be done in parallel btw, such as postings to IRC, forums and ML
<akgraner> well not really
<akgraner> you have to post to the ubuntu-news mailing list 1st
<akgraner> that's where it gets released 1st
<akgraner> forums take the plain text version through a script then you post it to the forums with all the formating
<alourie> ok
<alourie> so after it's gone into -news, all the rest can be done with some scripting, right?
<akgraner> so there is an order to how it is supposed to be done - but once it hits the ubuntu-news list - the IRC and other mailing List announcements can be made in parallel
<alourie> right, ^^ that's what I was talking about
<akgraner> well when I tried sending to all the mailing lists putting all the address in the to area - people got hit with 7 copies
<akgraner> so the only fix I've had so far is to email them one at a time
<akgraner> there is an RT ticket on it but so far no one knows what is causing that to happen on some lists but not others
<akgraner> so while it seems like oh you can just do it this way - when you try the easy way - people get really unhappy with 7 copies of the same thing
<alourie> oh, yes
<akgraner> but I'll go through it all with everyone and we can iron all that out
<alourie> excellent
<akgraner> once I publish it the ubuntu-news mailing list to farm out some of the pieces to others so several people have a one thing
<akgraner> instead of me doing it all would be great!
<akgraner> but knowing if one person had to do it all you all know how - then we don't have to worry about any one person getting hit by a bus
<akgraner> crap - I'm late bbiab
<alourie> :-)
<akgraner> grrrrrr
<MichealH> akgraner: Op up and do +b adsl-69-236-163-254.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net$##fix-your-connection ?
<MichealH> If you are talking about the /j's and /quits's
<akgraner> no I'm not
<akgraner> talking about that
<MichealH> Oh
<akgraner> wiki stuff
<MichealH> Whats the matter?
<MichealH> Oh :P
<MichealH> I can patch it up if you like?
<MichealH> akgraner: What needs doing?
<akgraner> nothing it's what someone did helping  - but I really wish they hadn't - but it's cool - I'll get it fixed on the template
<akgraner> MichealH, thank you though
<akgraner> :-)
<MichealH> akgraner: Anything i can do for UWN at the moment?
<MichealH> Need a section for UWN that needs someone assigned?
<MichealH> Anything? :)
<akgraner> MichealH, if you want to do the Launchpad section
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Im good at LP
<akgraner> just follow http://blog.launchpad.net/
<akgraner> and if the post something that will still be valid on Monday - then add it to that section of UWN
<MichealH> Okay :)
<MichealH> akgraner: Where do I find the next UWN newsletter on the Wiki?
<akgraner> MichealH,  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter under Next Issue (Work In Progress)
<MichealH> Thanks
<akgraner> If you have questions please drop me an email - as I am between a million things at the moment
<cody-somerville> akgraner, ping
<akgraner> png
<akgraner> pong even :-/
<newz2000> akgraner: tip. Try hard to work with charlie. Don't be too quick to go over his head or put extra pressure on him. He's more reasonable than he may sound in the e-mail you sent him.
<akgraner> newz2000, ok - I think a call will help with all that
<akgraner> :-)  it's hard to gage tone and stuff in emails - I am just really frustrated and trying hard to do everything the right way
<newz2000> He'd really like a good answer to the question about why Canonical should not host it.
<akgraner> we can't do what we need to do as Fridge editors
<akgraner> all we can do if it's on a Canonical Server we can only add content - we can't make all the other changes we are doing now
<newz2000> Talk to him about it. He's really turned around things on the sysadmin team in the last 8 weeks or so.
<newz2000> He's really interested in finding workable solutions.
<newz2000> And he does not know of the historical frustrations the fridge team has felt. He may have good solutions.
<akgraner> ok  - but he can't understand my frustration if he doesn't feel my pain
<newz2000> Be gentle to him. :-)
<akgraner> or the historical pain we have all felt - but I'll be nice when I explain it
<akgraner> newz2000, I just replied - tell if that is better - brb
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> akgraner: good 2nd e-mail. I've replied to your prev e-mail asking them to hold off on intervening. Please exhaust your opportunities with charlie before going over his head. He is a contact worth building a good relationship with.
<newz2000> I'm not sure I can participate in a call but when you have a time feel free to invite me.
<newz2000> and by the way, everyone appreciates your enthusiasm in getting this done. You're on the right track.
<highvoltage> newz2000++
<akgraner> newz2000, thank you!
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks as well
<akgraner> sorry I had to run - my daughter had to be a practice
<akgraner> ahhhh - frozen margarita for me :-)  now to upgrade my machine... brb
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-13
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll add that script to the bzr branch
<nhandler> akgraner: Does http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/290/can-someone-whip-up-a-quick-script-for-uwn/483#483 actually work for you?
<akgraner> nhandler, I haven't tried the new one
<akgraner> the old one did but gave me some weird errors
<akgraner> I'll try the new in just a few minutes
<nhandler> akgraner: Get a chance to try it?
<akgraner> I knew I forgot someone  - one sec let me change it out
<nhandler> akgraner: Hmm...Installing xsel made it run. I thought he removed that part from the code. Let me look
<akgraner> yep it works
<akgraner> I just the last one and it's working
<akgraner> I named it stackstats.py on my machine but you can call it whatever
<nhandler> akgraner: I figured out the issue.
<akgraner> awesome :-)
<akgraner> thank you
<nhandler> They didn't have a shebang line, so running it without 'python' failed
<akgraner> hmm wonder why it worked for me
<akgraner> I know why - I left it in from the old script
<nhandler> akgraner: It is now in lp:uwn
<akgraner> AWESOME!!!!!
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, in your band do you all have a "pit crew"
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> hello
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<nigelb> Morning akgraner
<akgraner> Good Morning
<newz2000> hey, just relaying a message:
<newz2000>  > stas: ok, btw, if somebody knows whom to ping about ubuntu-news.org, could you ask them to upgrade to lates wordpress theme
<newz2000> stas can often be found in #ubuntu-website. He says there's an update to the theme framework.
<nhandler> newz2000: Is the latest in the bzr branch? If so, I can do the update
<newz2000> nhandler: would you mind hopping on #ubuntu-website and giving him a ping?
<newz2000> he's there now
<pleia2> hm, looks like the by line on old posts needs to be updated? (it was "admin" before but now they are all showing up as "boredandblogging")
<pleia2> admin was better :)
<nhandler> pleia2: boredandblogging posted them from his account. He has the username of 'admin' and set his account so that shows up. When I cleaned up the accounts, I changed it to 'boredandblogging' so that it is clear when he posts stuff (mainly in the future). Sadly, there isn't an easy way to set the old posts to a dummy account/the real accounts afaik
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> could the old posts just be from a separate account like "fridge" or something?
<nhandler> pleia2: Probably, but I'm not sure if we can easily transfer them other than deleting and re-importing them.
<pleia2> ah, sucks
<pleia2> maybe give boredandblogging a new account and keep this as legacy?
<pleia2> just seems to do a pretty grievous disservice to all the folks who have contributed over the years, giving someone else credit
<pleia2> a generic account at least shows a line in the sand for a migration
<nhandler> pleia2: Does WP give the first user (admin) any additional special access?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> not like drupal
<akgraner> hey all  - I just got off the phone with elmo and charlieS
<nhandler> Any news akgraner ?
<akgraner> Both of them will have SSH and Admin to ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> per elmo and charlie - they would like the opportunity to see if it will work for us (Fridge Team) on a Canonical Server - I expressed the pain points we had before and they are willing to work with us to overcome those issues
<nhandler> akgraner: Might I ask what there reasoning was for having it on a Canonical server?
<akgraner> so that no one can just up an run off with the keys to the kingdom
<akgraner> or shut the site down etc
<akgraner> they also said that it is not their policy to direct an ubuntu.com address to a site not hosted by Canonical
<akgraner> so the workaround is - they will set up a test site - we review it - then they go live with it - we will still keep ubuntu-news.org up as well
<akgraner> if we feel restricted or we aren't able to do what we need to do  - then we'll go back to ubuntu-news.org with the blessed re-direct
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> that sounded like a win-win solution for us and Canonical
<akgraner> I'm drafting the email now of my understanding after the call - is there anything I need to ask about or add
<akgraner> also we will have a POC from CharlieS team throughout all of this - so we aren't let feeling  like we are hanging out in the cold
<nhandler> akgraner: Besides having it hosted on a Canonical server, what changes to the fridge itself or the way we interact with it will change?
<akgraner> s/let/left
<akgraner> nothing
<akgraner> or so they told me
<akgraner> they don't want to limit the content we add  - the only issue will be widgets and plugins
<akgraner> those will have to be blessed by the security team
<akgraner> if they haven't been already
<nhandler> akgraner: And have they inspected the current fridge yet to make sure we are good?
<akgraner> I am giving the access in just a few minutes
<akgraner> so in the meantime we keep doing what we are doing now on ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> so they can look at it from the code perspective... and let us know
<nhandler> Alright. Thanks for the heads up akgraner. Please continue to keep us updated :)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<newz2000> good news akgraner, good work
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 newz2000 I'm trying :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: You are doing a nice job too :)
 * nhandler will get the fridge theme updated once LP is back online
<akgraner> thank you!
<akgraner> also 100+ have replied to the survey
<akgraner> about UWN
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-14
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. Did you see my comment about it missing a form to explain the 'Other' option for the last question?
<akgraner> nope I can add it right quick
<akgraner> nhandler, changed
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool
<akgraner> 107 people have responded
<nigelb> g55
<nhandler> akgraner: Do you have ssh access to the ubuntu-news machine?
<akgraner> I do - but I haven't used it
<akgraner> other than to just log in to make sure it worked
<akgraner> nhandler, do you need access?
<nhandler> akgraner: In order to finish the theme update, I'll either need access or someone to upload some files for me
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll add your name to the email  - you should have it tomorrow morning
 * nhandler hugs akgraner
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> nhandler, the ssh key on your LP account is the correct one?
<nhandler> akgraner: That will work
<akgraner> ok thanks
<alourie> good morning
<popey> akgraner: we mentioned the new fridge on the podcast..
<akgraner> popey, awesome!
<akgraner> thank you!
<akgraner> so I just checked the survey - 112 people have responded
<akgraner> the results in line with what I was thinking needed to be changed  - We'll live it open for another week and start drafting an improvement plan for the -n cycle if that sounds ok with everyone
<akgraner> dang it  - it's Thursday all ready - UGH
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-15
<nhandler> akgraner: The theme has been updated.
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. Thanks for getting me access to make the change
<akgraner> hey nhandler or popey do we need both of the tweet buttons?
<akgraner> nhandler, nm I forgot you were leading your session - sorry
<nhandler> akgraner: Nope. I sort of like the one with the number of tweets
<akgraner> nods me too
<nhandler> akgraner: I removed the other one
<akgraner> thanks
<popey> nhandler: why?
<popey> the one that was already there had an option to show the number of tweets
<popey> I'm going to stop adminning that wordpress install, it's in danger of too many cooks, different people changing eachothers config without asking
<popey> I'd rather not waste time getting something setup if someone else is just going to rub it out
<popey> I specifically chose the blue one because I'd read research about how that specific one drove more traffic to a site than others.
<akgraner> popey, I'm sorry no one was trying to disregard what you had done...
<akgraner> I'm sorry if you felt that way - we just have to narrow down the plugins - and just trying to determine which ones people are linking or no liking - it was really nothing personal but more of a "Do we need two twitter buttons?"
<akgraner> blah liking or not liking rather
<akgraner> elmo and charlie still have to review all the code and the plugins to make sure they are all secure...nick said he was done helping b/c we did all this work and Canonical won't give a blessed re-direct so he just gave complete access and will make sure it stays functional until such a time when it is moved so there went my personal pick up the phone and call 24/7 support and I doubt we will get that kind of support out of Canonical...
<akgraner> I know all removing the button you added may feel like no one cared about your changes - and I am sorry but we (me) really needs everyone to please stay involved without taking any changes made to the site personal... it's been a long time coming and we are so close to everyone News Team and Canonical as well as the site consumers being pleased with the whole thing
<akgraner> popey, nhandler, et all - I appreciate all that you all do - Thanks again!
<popey> I'm not suggesting two twitter buttons akgraner, merely that this is precicely what happens when you get too many cooks. people stomp on the changes other people made without any consultation. there already was a twitter button, it already worked, has an option to show number of tweets. doesn't matter who put it in, its the lack of discussion around admin which is going to happen, which is why I said I'll stop adminning
<akgraner> popey, I'm sorry - the lack of discussion there was my fault...  I guess I didn't understand how that would be perceived... the better change in my opinion, is for us just to agree to talk things out in here (b/c all of the active admins are in here) and not just change things on the fly.  Nothing is an emergency so we can hold things for 24 hours until we have all seen the suggested changes and can talk about them
<akgraner> again - totally my fault no nhandler's and I apologize for that
<popey> np
<akgraner> 120 people have responded to the UWN survey so far woo hoo
<akgraner> grrr I have to upgrade to see all the results :-/
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-16
<nigelb> akgraner: yes :)
<akgraner> so you know how I've been trying to figure out ways to improve the newsletter
<nigelb> Yeah :)
<akgraner> people want to be able to just click on links to the sections they want
<akgraner> so I was thinking of setting up pages for each section and using includes on the main UWN Issue page
<akgraner> I think it will be a PITA to set up - but once it's set up it should be good
<nigelb> That would help solve the "Hey, I'm in the wiki, can you wait?" issues
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> and give us individual links to each section
<nigelb> but might want to run in past nhandler since I'm not sure how the scripts would parse it
<akgraner> what scripts?
<nigelb> the one that converts from wiki to forum formatting
<akgraner> OH that one - no biggie I can put the pieces together and just runt the script
<akgraner> run even
<akgraner> you have to take raw wiki data
<nigelb> in that case, I think its a very good idea
<nigelb> but raw data will only have Include foo/foo
<nigelb> not the next
<nigelb> Since I can't read perl, I dunno how that works :(
<akgraner> put it into a text editor, strip out all the `` and  stuff then save it as uwnissuenumberin.txt
<akgraner> right but if I just grab the raw text - copy and paste  - once it's all good to go it can't take that much time
<nigelb> Ah!
<akgraner> but we won't know til we try
<nigelb> Exactly
<nigelb> We could set things up without touching the main issue
<akgraner> nods
<nigelb> Just to see how it works
<akgraner> I was just brainstorming
<akgraner> plus this gives me/us a way to add links to the Fridge version
<akgraner> people asked me to find away that the fridge can link to the various sections rather than taking them to the whole wiki
<nigelb> You can still link
<nigelb> the headers are all anchors
<akgraner> I know but they don't want to see the whole thing
<nigelb> AH, that use case
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> so I am trying to think of ways that kill 2 birds with one stone
<akgraner> make sense?
<nigelb> Yep
<nhandler> akgraner: The biggest issue would be having to create the various wiki pages for each section every week and update links that point to them
<akgraner> so I guess we can set something up in a sandbox and test it
<akgraner> yeah - I can just add them to the check list :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: The team-report script could probably be modified to merge all of the Included wiki pages into one page for the forum script to parse
<akgraner> nhandler, really - that would so rock
<akgraner> nhandler, and nigelb if I set up a sandbox with what I am thinking would you all have time to play around with it next week
<nhandler> akgraner: Most of the code is already there. If you decide to go ahead with the Includes, poke me when you have the pages setup and I can give it a try
<akgraner> gotta run Pete just walked in the door :-)
<nigelb> See, this is what I like about nhandler, think about him and he's here :D
<nigelb> (yeah, highlighing help :p)
<akgraner> be back tomorrow sometime - thanks guys!
<nigelb> ciao, g'nite :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Well, I literally just got home (late movie)
<nigelb> 1 am; wow
<nhandler> nigelb: 12:15 am (UTC-5 for now)
<nigelb> nhandler: wait, you're not on east coast?
<nhandler> nigelb: Nope. Central (Chicago)
<nigelb> ahhh, Chicago.  Right.
<akgraner> Hey all I added stuff to the etherpad.  If I added something to your section and you look over it or if it's just a title and link can you write a quick blurb to it..
<highvoltage> akgraner: sorry for asking you this every time, where's the etherpad again?
<nigelb> highvoltage: pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN :)
<nigelb> (I really hope you have to copy paste that as punishment of not remembering :p)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Please fill out the UWN Survey: http://is.gd/fXKrO || Next Meeting: Thursday, November 4, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> highvoltage, no worries but all the links can be found at wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> hey johnc4510
<johnc4510> hey there
<akgraner> did you get my email about the ubuntunews twitter feed
<akgraner> no one knows who set it up :-/
<johnc4510> i did but haven't connected to it yet
<johnc4510> how goes things
<akgraner> you did get the message or you did as in set it up?
<johnc4510> i got the msg
<johnc4510> but haven't set it up yet
<akgraner> johnc4510, good now - we are back on track, go the new fridge site functional just waiting on the move to fridge.ubuntu.com or the re-direct
<akgraner> but we are using ubuntu-news.org for now
<johnc4510> cool
<akgraner> getting more volunteers to help with various things etc
<akgraner> I've missed you
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> missed you too
<akgraner> how are things?
<johnc4510> pretty good, thx
<johnc4510> and your family?
<johnc4510> i set up 10.10 on the 11th on all my boxes and it was seamless
<johnc4510> upgrade or fresh install both worked great
<akgraner> awesome  - I have a book for you
<johnc4510> oh great...i'm still fighting server problems
<johnc4510> :)
<akgraner> well reserved for you - I'll have them send it to you
<johnc4510> kk
<akgraner> I finally upgraded earlier this week and Maverick is sweet
<johnc4510> been so long since i've been here i had to really think how to run my bash script to connect to our remote server LOL
<akgraner> family hmmm, crazy teenagers, husband traveling all the time, a dog who takes more allergy meds than carter has liver pills, and me well I'm just me - :-)  How's everything with your family?
<johnc4510> pretty fair right now...mom has been doing better the last half of this year...we even took a trip back to Missouri to see family...
<akgraner> great!!!
<johnc4510> nods
<akgraner> hey I'll be "sandboxing" the new wiki pages soon - wanna give your thoughts on those and help?
<akgraner> you know I had to ask right
<akgraner> people want to be able to get to *only* the sections they want to read not the whole newsletter
<johnc4510> sure...just send me an email when you need me here for imput
<akgraner> so we are going to be working on that
<akgraner> johnc4510, awesome!  you rock
<johnc4510> so basically you need to make a single index page or make the headers hot ???
<akgraner> yep
<johnc4510> kk
<akgraner> people don't even want to see the whole thing based on early survey results and emails I am getting
<akgraner> so far about 135 people have taken the survey and I've gotten 11 or 12 personal emails going into some painstaking feedback
<akgraner> which is good
<nhandler> There is a benefit though in getting the whole thing in an email. I can go and search my inbox for some topic and find the UWN that talked about it
<akgraner> johnc4510, did you look at ubuntu-news.org yet?
<akgraner> nhandler, yep
<akgraner> I totally agree
<johnc4510> not yet, but i'll check it out now
<akgraner> thanks let me know what you think  - we are still tweeking it
<akgraner> well I gotta run Pete is only home for a day this week and we a list of stuff that needs to be accomplished around the house before 5am when he leaves again
<akgraner> be back tomorrow sometime
<nhandler> Bye akgraner
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> johnc4510, good seeing you in the channel again!  Welcome back!!! :-)
<johnc4510> thx....ubuntu-news.org looks very nice :)
<highvoltage> hey johnc4510
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-17
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> akgraner: ping
<alourie> akgraner: congrats
<akgraner> alourie, thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: have a sec?
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> what's up
<alourie> akgraner: I'm great
<alourie> akgraner: I have around 5-7 articles for ITP. Should I put them all in?
<alourie> that's an addition to the other 2 that are already there
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> if you think a story should come out just add the title and link to the sneak peak section
<akgraner> or if you want add the titles and links to the section and I can look over them with you
<akgraner> which ever you are more comfortable with
<akgraner> alourie  - thanks!  brb in about 10 minutes
 * nhandler will post the ircc email to the fridge
<alourie> akgraner: ok
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks
<alourie> akgraner: which day is considered first for the 214?
<akgraner> the 11th
<akgraner> this issue will cover October 11-16th
<alourie> great, ok
<alourie> at last some server news
<akgraner> there usually is right after the release
<alourie> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll publish the story once an issue with the ML archives is resolved
<akgraner> nhandler, ok - thunderbird and I are still getting acquainted .. I have to fix my folders again
<akgraner> Oh I think I should have cleaned up my contacts in gmail before I imported them
<alourie> akgraner: hey Amber, I've done with ITP, take a look if its OK
<akgraner> alourie, ok will do that now
<akgraner> thanks
<alourie> akgraner: just let me know if it needs fixing
<akgraner> will do
<akgraner> alourie, I added some notes on two of the articles
<alourie> akgraner: yea, I see them. Can I finish this up tomorrow? I really must get going
<alourie> (I know it's pushing the limit though)
<akgraner> alourie, ping me tomorrow - thanks
<alourie> akgraner: I hope to get it done before you wake up
<akgraner> Let me see if I have to shorten this issue
<alourie> sure
<akgraner> alourie, thanks! :-)
<highvoltage> who is Scott Gilbertson and why should we care what he thinks?
<akgraner> highvoltage, link?
<akgraner> oh that
<akgraner> b/c we want to hear about what people think regardless of who they are
<akgraner> he writes for the register
<akgraner> and people like to read about stuff that aren't always sunshine and roses if they make a valid point
<akgraner> highvoltage, we care about what end users have to say good, bad or ugly - I haven't always written positive stuff either
<highvoltage> I just read the summary but his opinion didn't seem to be very good (I don't mean positive or negative, I mean valid)
 * highvoltage reads the actual post
<highvoltage> after reading the actual article, I agree more with what I said earlier
<highvoltage> it's naive and stupid
<highvoltage> but include it if you want, I'm not agruing with you. meh.
<highvoltage> (also, I hope he doesn't actually get paid to write dribble like that)
<akgraner> highvoltage, please think about how you criticize
<akgraner> when team members determine that they would like something included be considerate of how you critique their contributions
<akgraner> not trying to be harsh to you either just asking that we  to consider how to constructively criticize contributions that's all
<highvoltage> understood.
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks
<highvoltage> I just happen to care a little about the quality of stuff that goes in to UWN, especially considering that some weeks, there's not enough space to include everything that's been going on and we have to drop some good things (this week is not a great example of that)
<akgraner> highvoltage, we all care not just you
<highvoltage> I know :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, not everything is even in yet
<akgraner> highvoltage, we also give people the room to grow and learn about their sections
<highvoltage> akgraner: ah, don't get me wrong, I wasn't criticising anyone in UWN team
<highvoltage> I can see now how it would come across that way
<highvoltage> anyway, I don't want to waste anyone's headspace on this and keep them from doing good work, sorry for the diversion!
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks for caring... you'll be at UDS right?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I have tickets and accomodation booked, I don't have my visa yet. the fastest that the local embassy could get me an appointment for is next thursday. so hopefully they'll be able to issue a visa real soon after that
<akgraner> I hope so - I was just trying to figure out who was going to be there so I knew what items to plan on showing who on what days
<akgraner> as We'll publish during UDS on Monday
<highvoltage> ah yes
<akgraner> I am arriving either late Friday or early Saturday not 100% sure yet as we are driving
<highvoltage> If I could get my visa on Friday afternoon I'll probably hop over on Saturday
<highvoltage> it will be nice seeing some more of the news people in person :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> Pendulum, will be there as well
<highvoltage> I heard her talk a lot at the last UDS well listening in so at least I'll recognise her voice :)
<highvoltage> </creepy>
<Pendulum> highvoltage: you heard me talk a lot?
<akgraner> Pendulum, did  you talk a lot?
<Pendulum> akgraner: depends on the session :P
<Pendulum> I was just trying to figure who the "her" was
<akgraner> Pendulum, Did anyone else have a chance to talk in the sessions that myself and Laura were in - we were wound up I think ;-)
<Pendulum> oh, yeah
<Pendulum> it happened :)
<highvoltage> Pendulum: heh, yes, at least I think so! probably during the community sessions
<Pendulum> I mean, I'm not usually that hard to recognise anyway
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Funniest thing - Laura and I saying we didn't have accents
<highvoltage> well, the person I heard and that I thought was Pendulum had a very 'country' accent (in a good way)
<Pendulum> heh. I came home with an accent that was a big Engilsh, bit Irish, bit Southern US, bit my normal accent, and maybe something else
<Pendulum> highvoltage: that sounds like akgraner
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ok, then perhaps it was her :)
<akgraner> I blame Laura - wait til I tell her she has a country accent
<Pendulum> oh dear
 * akgraner goes to get her to tell me she will throttle me 
<highvoltage> my accent changes to the point where people say it sounds completely different from time to time (and I don't even notice it)
<akgraner> :-D
<highvoltage> sometimes people say I sound british, but people at the shops in Canada think I'm from the US, which is weird since I've never been there
<highvoltage> and sometimes I sound more dutch, and other times just a mixture of a bunch of stuff :)
<akgraner> the only comments I get is people try to guess where in the south I am from
<akgraner> I am waiting for the day when someone asks are you from Jersey...
<highvoltage> heh, they made fun of Jersey people in the last South Park episode
<akgraner> highvoltage, hehe that they were
<akgraner> jersey shore was also mentioned / made fun of on several shows
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-10
<nlsthzn> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/73368.html this isn't Ubuntu related (but is in the prep file for 236)?
 * nlsthzn has gotten a few more summaries done... now time to switch to night shift mode... and pretend I am a vampire and sleep in the day...
<akgraner> yep - going to start working on some summaries myself :-)  thanks nlsthzn
<pleia2> not sure who added that k3b article, but I'd agree that it's not appropriate (I don't even add *ubuntu* how-tos, just news)
<pleia2> pulling it out
<pleia2> I'm not going to be much help, busy work week *and* I'm on lousy hotel wifi so I need to focus on work
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<akgraner> haven't gotten there yet
<akgraner> but will be shortly
<akgraner> working on the last push for Open Week Sessions atm
<pleia2> morning akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, et all - ok my machine is now fixed - lost wifi during upgrade so had to do some clean up - now I'll jump in an work on these summaries and stats
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we wait until next week for inclusion of team reports
<pleia2> I can add the security and updates when needed
<akgraner> sounds like a plan
<akgraner> I told nhandler I would send out team reminders about the reports
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> I'll add that to my list - and send something out tomorrow about inclusion next week
 * pleia2 hasn
<pleia2> t done them for her teams yet :\
<pleia2> too many airplanes lately
<akgraner> no worries :-)  I know that feeling well...
<pleia2> I don't think I've ever had wifi in a hotel as bad as this place, it's ok 10AM-4PM but almost unusable after that
<pleia2> tempting to hang out downstairs in the conference area after hours to get ubuntu stuff done (technically I am a registered attendee...)
<pleia2> it's a networking conference, they bring their own internets :)
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> Good luck!
<pleia2> thanks
<akgraner> and my wifi is back :-) yay
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll let you know when all but the updates and security stats are in...
<pleia2> akgraner: ok great
<nlsthzn> :( spoiler alert on the P is for... thread
 * nlsthzn gets to do some summaries ninja style @ work >.<
<akgraner> people don't like to click on links if they don't have to
<nlsthzn> akgraner: well they should ;)
<nlsthzn> bbl\
<nlsthzn> akgraner: btw, really enjoyed your blog post - Community-Canonical Relationships – The honeymoon might be over, but the love is still there - Hope that the old feelings can be rekindled...
<akgraner> I am sure they can be...popey and the rest of the CC should be congratulated for bringing it up for discussion...It's not an easy topic - but I think this is still one of the best communities out there...
<nlsthzn> For sure... so easy to look the other way and avoid conflict...
<pleia2> conflict we can deal with, apathy is the problem
<nlsthzn> Uh huh... that is a problem...
<pleia2> akgraner: still editing the wiki? I should add the security and updates before my connection takes a nose dive again this evening
<akgraner> yeppers one sec and I'll be out
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm out
<akgraner> add away
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<akgraner> looks like UWN will be translated into Persian beginning with this Issue :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, let me know when you are out - /me goes back to summaries :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: done! Also added the columbian wiki article to the LoCo section
<akgraner> sweet thank you!
<akgraner> I'll ping you when the rest is added and reviewed
<pleia2> I feel iffy about the Kenya post, it's nice to have it there to show that there are lots of teams having Ubuntu Hours (yay Kenya!) but the actual event happened last week
<pleia2> er, and the summary writer called Grant "Jambo" :)
<pleia2> I guess it's unclear from the post which Thursdya it's talking about, but it was the one that has passed
<nlsthzn> pleia2: oops... sorry about the name mix-up... pretty sure I got Jambo from the post as the author
<pleia2> nlsthzn: the introduction says "Jambo wote" which means "Hello Everyone" in the local language in Kenya :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: Doh!
 * nlsthzn should read slower and with more comprehension... Or get someone to do it for him :p
<pleia2> haha, no worries, this is why we have editors :)
 * pleia2 does a quick edit to fix it up
<pleia2> I think it has enough useful info to be interesting even if the event has passed
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll fix it and I was going to search for more loco news
<akgraner> ie LD for list of events and stuff for release parties listed
<pleia2> I got it :)
<pleia2> ah good
<akgraner> trying to do stuff between other stuff - isn't today a holiday in the US as well
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> just wanted to get the summaries that are there finished first :-)
<pleia2> I only ever got columbus day off while I was in school
<pleia2> it's weird to hear that some adults have it off!
<akgraner> yep a lot do especially if you work for the us government
<akgraner> back to summarizing
<akgraner> ok so I am going to move the completed summaries now and pull the stats - can someone else summarize the === Signal propagation with CouchDB ===
<akgraner> http://jderose.blogspot.com/2011/10/signal-propagation-with-couchdb.html in the In other news section...
<pleia2> akgraner: hrm, why are we including it? it's not about ubuntu and pitivi is the default editor
<pleia2> I know the Novacut people are friendly and come to UDSes, but I'd much rather promote applications that are actually actively developed in ubuntu if we're going to do any such promotion at all :\
<akgraner> I don't know who added it
<akgraner> I would image b/c Ubuntu Uses CouchDB
<akgraner> so I am sure some people would find signal propagation  with Couch DB interesting however at this moment I do not :-) (just b/c my brain is fried)...and I working the stats I also found a summary from the planet in the list that still needs summarizing as well
<pleia2> I think we drop it
<akgraner> fine with me :-)
<akgraner> but can someone snag the planet link on the googledoc and summarize it while I pull the other stats
<pleia2> I'll have a look
<akgraner> thanks if not I'll do it in a few
<akgraner> we also need to add something to In Other News...I'll look around once I pull the stats
<wendar> akgraner: do you all get press releases like http://www.canonical.com/content/transforming-home-pc-ubuntu-1110 ?
<wendar> akgraner: and if not, what's the best way to share them?
<wendar> akgraner: would it be spammy to send a copy of every one to the ubuntu-news-team mailing list?
<akgraner> wendar, hmm good question
<akgraner> I know they show up in my RSS feed
<akgraner> but this week (that UWN Covers has been nuts for me) those press release are wonderful "In Other News" stuff
<akgraner> you can drop them on the googledoc or email the editors list
<akgraner> let me find you the email
<akgraner> wendar, editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com
<akgraner> this way all the editors get the links :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: finished the cloud article summary
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you
<akgraner> wendar, this way in case I miss adding it someone else can see it as well
<wendar> akgraner: do you all sometimes take press releases with a "release date"?
<wendar> akgraner: as in, you get it a few days in advance on the editors list, but don't publish until the official day?
<akgraner> we can - we've been working on a way to get that - but embargo press releases is something that not all the news team knows about
<akgraner> wendar, let's figure out a better way for working with embargo newsa
<akgraner> news
<wendar> akgraner: okay, so better to do personal email for embargo, and on-the-day to editors?
<wendar> (at least for now)
<akgraner> yep for now...
<akgraner> pleia2, let's discuss with wendar at UDS the best way to handle embargo news
<akgraner> embargo'd  even
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good
 * nlsthzn sees that the ladies have gone into overdrive again on the newsletter and finished everything again...
<akgraner> pleia2, everything is added except the in this issue   want me to to that and publish and you handle the fridge post?
<akgraner> Can someone read through Issue 236 one more time
<pleia2> my blurb about the columbia wiki needs the first sentence adjusted
<akgraner> oh crap I need to check the LD as well
<pleia2> "The" is in the wrong place, should be Sergio of the...
<akgraner> ok will fix once I pull the release party info
<pleia2> akgraner: my internet connection has gone to horrible and the fridge script hasn't been great lately (it's not pulling in the list of links, not sure what's wrong)
<pleia2> so it's mostly a manual process again :(
<pleia2> I can run the script to get the outline of the post prepped, but you'll probably have to add all the links
<akgraner> ok now worries - then while I pull the LD stuff can you read through the wiki one more time if you are able
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> I think in the community-canonical summary: s/where members of the CC, Community along with Jono Bacon/where members of the CC and the Community discuss ... with Ubuntu Community Manager Jono Bacon.
<pleia2> (that edit may be unclear, I can do it if needed
<akgraner> jump in there :-)
<pleia2> k
<akgraner> just added the loco directory summary to the googledoc if you want to grab it too
<akgraner> since you're already going in :-)
<pleia2> ok, sorted
<pleia2> also fixed Manuel's name
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> that was my bad
<akgraner> pleia2, want me to do the In this issue then publish?
<pleia2> akgraner: sound good
<akgraner> k will do
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue236
 * nlsthzn is pleased by this :)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, it's published I'll fix the wiki pages after dinner :-)
<akgraner> Thanks everyone!!! You all rock!
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-11
<akgraner> ok added stuff from the planet from today
<akgraner> wendar, adding the press release to in other news  - thanks for the heads up
<wendar> akgraner: cool
<akgraner> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-news-team-goals
<pleia2> looks great \o/
 * pleia2 was reading it via the email link :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, so in the first box you get when you click register a blueprint
<pleia2> oh, I found jorge's new instructions for blueprints, they were only sent to -devel
<akgraner> just type "communty-p-ubuntu-women-whatever
<akgraner> "
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Scheduling
<akgraner> ahhh
<pleia2> ok, I am going to set one up now
<akgraner> for sprint
<akgraner> pick Linaro Connect Q4.11 and UDS P
<akgraner> it will show up as uds-p on the blueprint
 * akgraner emails the news team about the blueprint
<pleia2> I never know who assignee and stuff are
 * pleia2 just makes stuff up
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> assignee you can leave blank unless you know who needs to be in the session
<akgraner> drafter is you
<akgraner> and approver is jono unless he tells you to change it
<pleia2> ok, that's what I figured
<pleia2> I set the leadership team as assignee since we're the ones who need to make sure it happens
<pleia2> tonight I only did things that were hard, I need to do something easy so I feel smart again :\
<pleia2> untangling the cloud web was an adventure
<akgraner> I bet
<akgraner> better you than me
<akgraner> but you are right Dustin is a wealth of information
<pleia2> kim0 was very helpful last week
<akgraner> he's awesome too - both of them are *very* patient
<akgraner> even when I ask them the same question a million and one different ways
<pleia2> dustin just told me to ask elsewhere :P but kim0 was nice
<akgraner> he must have been busy - that doesn't sound like him :-/ hmm
<pleia2> yeah, seemed busy, but he also doesn't know me
<wendar> akgraner: we've got editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com added to the regular press list now, so it'll get a copy of all press releases as they go out
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-12
<akgraner> Hi all I'll be sending invites to https://trello.com/ today for the team board I created last night - so be patient with me - I'll get there promise :-)
<akgraner> also as I've been adding links I've also been trying to write up a couple summaries per day, as it beats us rushing around on Monday (or even Sunday) to get them all done - so if someone could jump into the spread sheet and help summarize what's there now that would great - b/c Thur-Sun there will be a lot of news about the release so we need to get ahead...
<pleia2> thanks akgraner, I'm still on the road through Sunday, I'll pitch in when I can
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries  - just wanted to mention it ;-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-13
<norunomu> Hey guys
<norunomu> Would anyone here be able to let me know the rough time for 11.10's release?
<norunomu> It's fairly important
<nigelb> Nope.
<nigelb> There isn't a time.
<nigelb> It will be released when ready
<nigelb> Sometime after UK wakes up
<akgraner> yep it all depends on if they had to respin or not etc and how quickly it takes all the mirrors to seed and the official announcement to go out
<akgraner> I'd watch the devel-announce mailing list norunomu
<akgraner> as soon as the official announcement goes out we'll put it on the Fridge
<norunomu> Awesome, thanks guys.
<norunomu> Sorry for the late reply
<akgraner> norunomu, no worries :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: you prepped to handle the announcement on fridge?
<akgraner> yeppers
<pleia2> ok great :)
<akgraner> as soon as I 1) see the announcement or 2) skaet pings me
<pleia2> I have to get the xubuntu announcement, and I have a company meeting in 3 hours (actually have to leave in 2.5)
<pleia2> er, get the xubuntu announcement out
<akgraner> It should be on the release announcement as well
<akgraner> at least it was for the beta :-)
<pleia2> yeah, I meant on xubuntu.org :)
<akgraner> :-)
<Pendulum> pleia2: feel weird to be going to a company meeting in person?
<pleia2> Pendulum: we do it about once a year, so I'm getting used to it :)
<akgraner> pleia2, it's on the Fridge now :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> Looks like the Fridge is down again
<akgraner> I just filed an RT Ticket as soon as I get a number I'll forward to the editors list
<akgraner> sent to the list :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-14
<akgraner> ok so it's been a really busy week for news - I add the sneak peek  header again so I can put just titles and links in there  - b/c there is so much content this week
<akgraner> If you get a chance jump in and start summarizing otherwise Sunday and Monday will be long days - I'll summarize the Release announcement - somewhere I have a template for that so it won't be so long :-)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner, I'll see what I can get to tonight (no plans thus far, finally! but conferences tend to have things pop up...)
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries was just giving a heads up :-)
<pleia2> oh and congrats, CC buddy :)
<pleia2> (dholbach will get an announcement out in a bit)
<akgraner> pleia2, oh thanks! :-) I just saw the link Congrats to you as well...
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, who knew elky's poster would be a prediction
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I didn't even remember, how funny!
<akgraner> 3 women on the CC now :-) that is pretty freakin' amazing I would say
<pleia2> yeah, people won't get to call me a a token anymore!
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-15
<pleia2> ok, added some links and summaries
<pleia2> wish I could help more with finding more articles, but my internet connection at the hotel is pretty awful
<pleia2> argh, I still haven't gotten team reports done for my teams
<pleia2> for *september*
<nigelb> If you haven't done it.... nobody else has.
<pleia2> akgraner was going to send out a reminder, I may have missed it
<pleia2> Americas, CC, California, Women done
<pleia2> just Classroom now I think
<pleia2> but more topical, summaries needed: docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> (it's kind of a mess this week, release week is crazy!)
<pleia2> but there are plenty which very clearly need summaries :)
<pleia2> ok, I need to head out, only in Philly through tomorrow so I have much visiting to do! :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-16
<pleia2> akgraner: I might hold off on the CC announcement (or at least, stating the winners right now), one of the nominees is an incumbent who has been MIA for a while so he may be replaced by Milo (we won't know until Tuesday)
<pleia2> I'll make sure an official announcement goes out when everyone is added to the CC team
<akgraner> Ahh ok
<akgraner> I'll pull it
<akgraner> pleia2,  done :-)
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I finished most of the planet summaries on friday, sorry for not being around to collect articles much
<akgraner> that's ok
<pleia2> turns out that's the hardest thing to do on a sub-part internet connection :)
<pleia2> s/part/par
<akgraner> I just take a hour each day now and pull summaries
<akgraner> so I hope that takes some pressure off you
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> I'll go through my feeds for Saturday and Sunday just to make sure we haven't missed anything
<pleia2> I'll be back home tomorrow, so I can help with publishing and adding security and updates
<akgraner> and I was going to finish what ever summaries are still needed today and wait til 0000 UTC and just pull the stats
<akgraner> that way all that's needed is the security and updates and a read through
<akgraner> (can you tell - I'm having fun with this again :-D)
<pleia2> yay!
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah don't stress :-) just enjoy your Sunday and relax
<pleia2> thanks :) meeting up with a bunch of friends today before our flight
<akgraner> (I think it takes a year to recover from some things :-/
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> just packing up now, need to check out in an hour or so
<akgraner> yay just got have some fun and laugh :-) we'll chat tomorrow
<akgraner> s/got/go
<pleia2> thanks, have a great day!
<akgraner> you too
<nlsthzn> I see the first lot of summaries are a bit more comprehensive than I am used too... is this a new guideline we have to follow perhaps?
<akgraner> nlsthzn, that's just what I like todo for General Community News.  :-)  I don't expect everyone to write summaries the way I do :-)
<akgraner> That's the one section that needs to be a little more in-depth
<akgraner> Hey all - there are eight (8) items than still need to be summarized right now - going through my feeds to see if there is anything else I missed - if you know of a release party someone blogged about just add it under the "Release Part Header" - working on that now
<akgraner> just add it like this - * Title - Link
<akgraner> I moved over all the completed summaries to the wiki page so if someone wants to go ahead and proof what's there that would be great
<akgraner> I added a few more links from the planet...so there are about 11 links that still need to be summarized - I'll pull the stats after 0000 UTC :-)
<akgraner> Just emailed nhandler about how he sets up the new Team Reports page - I didn't see a template anywhere so as soon as he emails me back I'll set it up and then sent out the reminder email...:-)
<pleia2> hmm, instructions should be on the site
<pleia2> lemme doublecheck, I've been the one doing it these past few months
<pleia2> akgraner: are you reminding for October reports? the September reports page already exists
<pleia2> ok yeah, you want to use the TeamReports/MonthTemplate
<akgraner> pleia2, October
<akgraner> how did I miss that in the list
<akgraner> :-/
<pleia2> do we want to include september report in this week's UWN?
<pleia2> (I'm on airplane wifi so I might disappear :))
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<not_found-droid> Alo
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, guys!
<akgraner> Ok I am finally home from my trip - what still needs to be done?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I think the releasing part, don't know if that'll be done later
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, ok I'll take a look - thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<pleia2> akgraner: I was planning on releasing, but if you want to to make sure you don't run into any snags you need to as kme about that might be a good idea :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sounds like a plan - I'll do that now
<akgraner> pleia2, reading through it now
<akgraner> pleia2, might help if I was on the right machine - DOH!
<akgraner> the wiki is soooooo slow :-)
<akgraner> (well on my laptop)
<akgraner> pleia2, the links that go to the ubuntu-news mailing list - do you re-verify those again before you send to the mailing list or just trust the script?
<pleia2> I trust the script
<akgraner> ok sending it now
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue286
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: i'm having a problem, again, no break lines
<JoseeAntonioR> s/break lines/line breaks
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, sounds like you just can't run it on your desktop (you had better luck on another system, right?)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: right, will do it on my vps and just get it from there
<akgraner> pleia2, I don't need to social media this right - I just send the email to Jasna right?
<akgraner> all I need to do now is forum and fridge
<pleia2> akgraner: she's already done it :)
<akgraner> pleia2, that is sooooo sweet!
<pleia2> she just keeps an eye on the ubuntu-news list on Mondays
<akgraner> I <3 the news team even more now...everyone is soooooooooo awesome!
<akgraner> Oh and fix the wiki - or does someone else do that now?
<pleia2> you do that
<akgraner> that's what I thought - just wanted to double check :-)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join#Jobs should be current
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> pleia2, how long does it take the current re-direct to update once you change the #REDIRECT link
<pleia2> akgraner: it's immediate, but your browser probably cached it, no need to test, it's fine
<akgraner> k
<JoseeAntonioR> works
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, looks like the forums post screwed up b/c I forgot the in this issue and taking out the ## on the first run of the script - can you run the script and let me snag the output from you?
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll just do the fridge one now :-)
<pleia2> wget http://princessleia.com/temp/forum.post
<pleia2> and remember to open with gedit and replace \n\n with \n
<akgraner> yep and thank you
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks :-)
<pleia2> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: hey, are you free during openweek like, to make a news team session? :)
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> just add me where you need me - Wednesday preferably any time
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks! will get the other slots and according to that i'll get one for you
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> and it's on the fridge :-) - thanks everyone!
<akgraner> pleia2, it feels so good to be back and helping!!!
 * AlanBell observes an akgraner sent newsletter ;)
<akgraner> AlanBell, :-)  a keen eye you have my friend
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> working on the fridge post for the dvds announcement from Jono, should that go? It's super short
<JoseeAntonioR> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=5357&preview=true if you can give it a check, if it's too short I'll just delete it, otherwise let me know to click the submit for review button
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ^
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR,  sorry missed your ping  - I was in the ER with my daughter - if I don't answer right away ping me on gtalk as that goes to my phone...sorry looking at it now
<akgraner> it's published
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ok!, hope everything goes fine
<akgraner> JoseAntonioR, it all worked out - yesterday was just a crappy day :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay! :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-13
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, has there been a meeting for the Server Team?
<JoseeAntonioR> s/Server/Security
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: is it fine if we have criticism on the shopping lens in the UWN or should I remove the link?
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR: what's the link to the UWN stuff? I'm going to try to get some summaries done :)
<Pendulum> (also, I'll check that link, but there's no reason to avoid having a link criticizing the shopping lense just because it's criticizing the shopping lense)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf is the link :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: but there are some "the lens breaks the EU laws"
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, sending out email
<JoseeAntonioR> so, it's summaries time! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<Pendulum> I'm reading the OMG! article now and so far it seems okay (partially because it uses the word "allegedly" in the article)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I won't delete it
<Pendulum> the OMG! one is actually a very well written article. If you want, I can knock out a summary for that one right now since it's fresh in my mind :)
<Pendulum> I have about 30 minutes to work on stuff now and I'll try to work more later, too :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, please
<Pendulum> (but in an hour I have to go avoid my 10 year high school reunion while actually being at the location it's being held to watch a volleyball game a friend from uni is coaching; if it sounds complicated, it's because it is)
<Pendulum> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> good luck with it
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: will I see you at UDS again?
<Pendulum> Nope
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> well
<Pendulum> Even if I'd been in a position to apply, I couldn't this time around as I don't know I could handle the travel
<Pendulum> at least I've been to Copenhagen so I'm not feeling like I'm missing a new place to visit ;)
<Pendulum> (I actually love traveling, it's just getting harder and harder)
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope you get better
<JoseeAntonioR> you'll come here by the time there's a UDS in Peru
<Pendulum> Even better if I could sort going to Peru without the stress of UDS ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> let me know if you want to come here and I'll arrange you a tour or something
<Pendulum> But this may be a more general trend overall for me, so we'll see what happens. (Which is actually an argument for traveling more for fun if I can ever figure out the money)
<Pendulum> are articles in UWN sorted by date within each section? (I'm just noticing that there's a follow-up article from OMG! about the Unity Dash legality concerns and wasn't sure if we should move it closer to the other one)
<Pendulum> It's been so long since I've done summaries that I've forgotten these things :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, right
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll make sure that gets fixed
<JoseeAntonioR> it's my first week :)
<Pendulum> I can  move it :)
<Pendulum> I just didn't want to move it if there was supposed to be an order
<Pendulum> back when I was doing ITB (when akgraner was editor), I don't think I ever bothered to sort an order to them, but it's been almost 2 years since that
<Pendulum> (I still can't believe I've been working on Ubuntu as long as I have. Usually I drop things by now :-/ )
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, Pendulum is *still* an active member!
<Pendulum> barely active, but I'm still alive and at least making RMB meetings ;)
 * MrChrisDruif thinks Pendulum is a way more active member compared to himself
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-14
<akgraner> Hi all!
<akgraner> Pendulum,we haven't every arranged them in date order inside the sections
<Pendulum> akgraner: I didn't think so, but I never know when a policy changes and I don't notice :)
<akgraner> Criticisms are fine as long as they make sense and aren't personal attacks - stuff like - "it's stupid" or "it sucks" without the reason behind it
<akgraner> then we don't add that
<akgraner> Thanks Pendulum  - I'm going through it all now
<Pendulum> I have to say, I don't usually read OMG! because of all the early problems and both the OMG! articles in ITB were incredibly well written
<Pendulum> I read plenty of professional writing that isn't nearly as well written
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, akgraner!
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR: sorry for completely disappearing yesterday. I went out expecting to be out for 2 hours and it turned out that I was out for about 6
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: no big deal :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, great - going through the Googledoc - I'll move things over to the wiki in just a few and pulling the stats
<JoseeAntonioR> :O I can't believe all summaries are done! :D
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR: you'll be glad to know that I mostly acheived the goal of avoiding people, but the one I did see was one of the few people who I would have been happy to see :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: that is great! sounds like you had fun yesterday :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll shoot for publishing in the AM  - I'll send the edit/review email out in just a little while
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, that's great you all are a great time!
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<JoseeAntonioR> editors email usually goes out at 00, but looks like we can do it earlier this time
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, there is no set time
<JoseeAntonioR> note there hasn't been a security team meeting this week
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, sometimes there aren't
<akgraner> no biggie
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR: I did. Surprise 2 hour conversation with someone I haven't seen in 10 years and then out to dinner with my friend from uni. (sorry, I'm really doped up on pain medication so I'm chatty and ramblely)
<JoseeAntonioR> I hope you get better soon :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and that is fun. I remember when my dad saw his brother after almost 10 years, was great
<akgraner> ok y'all  - I'll ping in a few  ...thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR: The acute stuff will get better, unfortunately there is probably still going to be plenty of downhill over time (but no one really knows other than that it's incredibly unlikely that the chronic stuff will actually kill me ;) )
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> being alive is good, yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure it is
<akgraner> Hi all I'm in the wiki (and will be for a few another hour or so) so please ping me before you safe it
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, are you still in the wiki - I see you had lock that timed out a few minutes ago
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: nope, I just copied it :S
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, why
<akgraner> we have a template - just curious
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> I just copied the template
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's what I did
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> ok - well I am in there now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: let me knos if there's anything I can help with
<akgraner> will do - editing and copy pasting right now
<akgraner> bkerensa, are you editing the Gdoc right now?
<akgraner> Hey if anyone wants to jump in and review edit the gdoc - have at it!  (Thanks in advance)  - I'm going to pull the stats then go back to adding the remaining summaries.
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: === Web Browser, Maps Embedded into Unity’s Dash [video] === <--- shouldn't that go in the Featured Audio and Video part?
<akgraner> yep - I haven't started moving stuff around yet
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, feel free to move it
<akgraner> I'll pull stats then finishing editing and moving stuff to the wiki - so edit away and I'll go back over it in a few...:-) Thanks
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> pleia2: hey, if you need a hand with releasing just ping me, free from school today :)
<pleia2> jose: I'm good for releasing today, but care to do a quick editorial review for obvious issues?
<jose> will do right now
<pleia2> PaulW2U probably found everything, but doesn't hurt
<pleia2> Unit193: if you could link check too that'd be great: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue337
<jose> I got pleia2'd
<jose> pleia2: now that I'm checking the Feedback section on the template, why don't we change 'send your tech support queries to ubuntu-user@lists.u.c' to 'go to askubuntu.com'?
<jose> less people respond on the ML
<pleia2> jose: maybe give them a list of options? askubuntu, forums, mailing list
<pleia2> I don't really feel comfortable promoting one over another
<jose> I think that'd be good, maybe we can check that for issue 338?
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> feel free to edit the template, I will review in a bit
<jose> ok!
<jose> found no errors
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
<phillw> Hi good people, there is an error (our fault) on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ regarding lubuntu. Who do I need to contact to have it corrected?
<jose> phillw: people here
<pleia2> which calendar?
<pleia2> just let us know what to fix :)
<phillw> pleia2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<jose> phillw: what's the error?
<pleia2> phillw: there are 3 calendars on that
<pleia2> fridge, learning and release
<phillw> pleia2: I'm looking at month on that link.
<phillw> pleia2: The Fridge calendar, which is used to track Ubuntu team meetings/events
<jose> I think he's talking about the fridge
<pleia2> ah, ok
<pleia2> can you please tell jose what needs changing? :)
<phillw> lubuntu no longer have weekly meetings
<phillw> jose: ^^
<pleia2> delete them entirely?
<jose> phillw: so, is it fine to just delete all the meetings?
<phillw> jose: yes, our meetings are scheduled as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<phillw> as we hold them on #lubuntu-offtopic so as not to clash with other teams as they are now milestone based.
<jose> phillw: the Fridge calendar is basically for #ubuntu-meeting meetings, is there a real need to do those in #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> there is a meetingbot clone on there, so logs are kept as per normal meeting channel.
<jose> because we should note that this is also an official flavor meeting
<phillw> jose: our proposed ones did clash on a couple of occasions when we were setting them up. So as to not to confuse people by having some on #ubuntu-meeting and some on #lubuntu-offtopic it was thought better to hold them all on one channel so people are not turning up on the wrong channel :)
<jose> phillw: that time is specifically reserved for the Lubuntu Team Meeting, and it would have preference over another meeting as it's already scheduled
<jose> would you like to discuss changing them to #ubuntu-meeting? that way it'd be following all fridge calendar guidelines
<phillw> jose: we only have one left this cycle. For next cycle whilst I can book them as soon as 14.04 release schedule is finalised, I will not know what (if any) meetings that our TL wants to hold on what is planned for 14.04 probably until after vUDS
<jose> phillw: ok, I will cancel all future meetings and only remain with this one for the 15th, is that ok?
<phillw> jose: that'd be great.. is it possible to state it will be in #lubuntu-offtopic? (unless #ubuntu-meeting is actually free).
<jose> #ubuntu-meeting is free for you
<phillw> Can we book it, in that case. I'll alter our wiki page and alert the mailing list as to the venue :)
<jose> phillw: already booked for you, it's yours to manage during that hour
<phillw> jose: many thanks :)
<jose> no worries
<jose> pleia2: just as a heads up, I haven't received any emails concerning the fridge cal update
<pleia2> jose: not all that surprised :)
<jose> you have a minute atm?
<pleia2> on a work call
<pleia2> sorry :\
<jose> no worries
<pleia2> ok, I have a few minutes
<pleia2> what's up?
<jose> pleia2: oops, missed it. still available?
<pleia2> ish, what's up?
<jose> wanted to talk about the Fridge comments that are on hold right now
<jose> not the spam ones, but the 'I don't like this, that LTS was better, I don't like it the way it is, it's not neat anymore' ones
<pleia2> oh yes
<pleia2> so I think our metric should be "if the comment is constructive, we keep it, if it's just random complaining, delete"
<pleia2> if it's constructive, we can reply
<pleia2> and should
<jose> I find that good enough
<pleia2> and always welcome to ask in here for another pair of eyeballs on ones you're not sure about
<jose> great, thanks!
<pleia2> the line between constructive and not can be very fine :)
<jose> yeah, found that confusing a couple times
<pleia2> me too, all the time
<jose> ok, just two comments pending
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> I need to get lunch, because I just realized how late it is and hey no wonder I'm hungry
<jose> go grab it, enjoy!
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> jose: we got access to the release calendar, so if you're bored later... :)
<pleia2> or I can update it some time
<jose> pleia2: I'll do it later on, on the phone calling Dell right now
<pleia2> jose: no worries, whenever, it hasn't been maintained for over a year so there is no rush ;)
<jose> cool :)
<pleia2> someone on the -doc list noticed it was dead, which sent me into my quest to figure out whose it was
<pleia2> reminds me, I shall follow up on that list
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-11
<jose> pleia2: I've added a couple events regarding the 13.10 release and 12.04.4 release, but still waiting on Mark's post for the T series name to add all the 14.04 things
<Unit193> Howdy, dholbach.  Beat ya.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Unit193
<pleia2> jose: thanks, 14.04 stuff isn't really solid until UDS anyway so I'd wait until then
<jose> will do
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-06
<pleia2> if anyone has some time to do summaries, we need a bunch
<pleia2> I can work on it later tonight, have meeting then dinner to attend to
<pleia2> going to bullet point blogosphere again and audio & video, because tired
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue386
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 386 for the week September 29 - October 5, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue386
<Unit193> Erm, yes, it was good. :3
<pleia2> haha, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-10
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thank you!
 * pleia2 sends off document to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-11
<PaulW2U> pleia2: np, off-work, bored, wanted to do something useful, recent issues suggest you need some help, happy to assist :)
 * PaulW2U thinks 50% summaries done, leave rest for others, else finish tomorrow, no bullet pointing this week :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-12
<pleia2> \o/
<jjmiv> morning
<PaulW2U> pleia2: a couple of articles added, all summaries done, nothing to bullet point :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: excellent!
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-05
<pleia2> PaulW2U: nothing so far, I'll be on the lookout :)
<pleia2> still some summaries to be written
<pleia2> ahoneybun, jose, anyone else around to pitch in?
 * pleia2 works on other prep in the meantime
<pleia2> bullet-pointed Canonical news, and dropped the press article because it wasn't so impressive after what is covered in Canonical's own article on the topic
<pleia2> so just 2 Planet posts to summarize and 3 under Blogosphere
 * pleia2 other things for a bit
<pleia2> wiki is being sooo slow
<Unit193> So, the usual?
<pleia2> heh, worse than usual
<pleia2> I'll have a link for you soon though
<Unit193> I'll make sure to hang around.
<pleia2> woo error 500
<pleia2> but it did take my change, so...
<pleia2> Unit193: link check! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue437
<Unit193> Just one (unusual) FP, you're good!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> sent off to editors
 * pleia2 sleep &
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thank you \o.
<pleia2> \o/
<Unit193> Still just the one (unusual) FP.
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-06
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 437 for the week September 28 - October 4, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue437
 * MooDoo hugs pleia2 after just reading her blog posts, and wants her to know, she's awesome and rocks.....:) xx
 * pleia2 hugs MooDoo 
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MooDoo> x
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-10
<ahoneybun> pleia2: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/V1manCIm/IMG_20151010_022716.jpg
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Touch with working Data and Cell on OnePlus One
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-11
<PaulW2U> all summaries done
<pleia2> nice
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-13
<pleia2> adding release announcement to fridge
<pleia2> could use help collecting news this week, it's been a rough one for me
<tsimonq2> pleia2: same here. weird day
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll try later if I have the time, no promises
<pleia2> have tomorrow too
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> just wanted to throw that out there as early as I could
<tsimonq2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-14
<jose> pleia2: can I post the juju 2.0 release announcement on the fridge? big release, been on the works for 1y
<pleia2> jose: go for it
<jose> cool, thanks :)
<jose> working on it now
<jose> also, clearing some spam comments
<jose> and published
<jose> akismet is taking care of spam, or should be
<pleia2> if anyone can pitch in with adding articles, especially from planet and about the release, I'd appreciate the help
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-16
<pleia2> the newsletter still needs some summaries if anyone is around this afternoon
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-13
<guiverc> adam conrad's final freeze announcement go to fridge??  (i can do it, if it belongs there!)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Yes please
<tsimonq2> It would be good to follow the format of 17.04's Final Beta announcement ;)
<guiverc_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/10/13/artful-aardvark-17-10-final-freeze/  (published before I wanted; hit wrong button when I wanted to re-preview adjusting \n's to make consistent.. looks ok I think) looks ok)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Looks good, I would just link the original mailing list post :)
<guiverc> ack - found url. now looking for eg. for format....
<guiverc> didn't find example (was looking for text around link), so link alone added before final 'originally posted..'
<guiverc_d> q:  17.10 artful freeze notice belong in uwn?  (general) or no?
<guiverc_d> q:  community.ubu notices - place where?  planet may be closest; blogo seems wrong, eg. https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<guiverc_d> for now - i've created a new section "the hub" (currently before 'the planet')
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-08
<Bashing-om> UWN548 up for final review.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Alright!
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Hey duuuuuuuude...
<tsimonq2> >;D
<krytarik> Aww, maaaaaan!.. :(
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Missed it agaaain, duuude!
<tsimonq2> :3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Phone Users Now Finally Have a VoIP (Voice over IP) App, Linphone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phone-users-now-finally-have-a-voip-voice-over-ip-app-linphone-523106.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mageia 6.1 Linux OS Adds Support for Pascal-Based Nvidia GPUs, Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mageia-6-1-linux-os-adds-support-for-pascal-based-nvidia-gpus-security-updates-523107.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based antiX Linux Gets L1TF/Foreshadow, Meltdown, and Spectre Mitigations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-antix-linux-gets-l1tf-foreshadow-meltdown-and-spectre-mitigations-523108.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 18.10 Is the First Linux Distro Based on Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-18-10-is-the-first-linux-distro-based-on-ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-523109.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop Environment Will Start Faster, Bring More Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-environment-will-start-faster-bring-more-improvements-523111.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Gentoo-Based Calculate Linux 18 Released with Linux Kernel 4.18, Faster Boot @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gentoo-based-calculate-linux-18-released-with-linux-kernel-4-18-faster-boot-523113.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Emmabuntüs Debian Edition 2 Is Now Based on Debian GNU/Linux 9.5 "Stretch" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/emmabunt-s-debian-edition-2-is-now-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-9-5-stretch-523114.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have you started publishing? need help?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am going to start publishing now
<Wild_Man> The fridge is the only place that still needs publishing too as far as I know
<Wild_Man> Hello guiverc
<guiverc> G'day Wild_Man & everyone :)
<guiverc> i noted #548 in my inbox; want me to push to fridge? or already handled?
<Wild_Man> Yes please push it
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> links all okay, so - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-548/
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<guiverc> my pleasure :)
<Bashing-om> I do the re-directs :)
<Bashing-om> (was dealing with a water line leak)
<Wild_Man> I got here late myself and when I saw publishing was not started I thought I should do it
<Bashing-om> I had thought Wild_Man to do it early . But the leak was on my mind :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I figured that you done most of it before I got home since I was late, so I knew when you did not answer me and it was not done that you were tied up
<guiverc> Bashing-om, did you get the leak all stopped/fixed?   minor I hope (esp. if inside)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 548 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-548/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got it - will check again in a bit though .. replaced a pipe nipple at the water heater .
<Wild_Man> That is good
<Wild_Man> I do not like doing plumbing
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I imagined all that could go wrong that did not :P .. still some reservation on an over sized PCV pipe coupling - if it holds together .
<guiverc> it was caught early?   (no wet areas I hope..; damage to dry & clean up)
<Wild_Man> I has all our pipes burst years ago during a bad freeze, I had to do all the pipes under the house in freezing cold and water got very sick
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We have a water well that has gone dry - I keep an close on on what little water we have, and could not understand why the water level did not rise; then fell to nothing unexpectedly. went looking for that leak ( seen wet at the base of the water closet, as a strong hint) .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah, I was raised as a plumber - I could brag - anyway winter always was 5 changes of clothes - wet and cold until the time I got back home real real late when freezing weather .
<Wild_Man> Yikes!
<guiverc> so the loss of water will hurt :(    (living in the suburbs I don't appreciate piped water enough, and sure don't know about freezing pipes due AUssie)
<Bashing-om> By the way .. re-directs are done :)
<Wild_Man> I need to move to where it is always warm for my health
<Bashing-om> guiverc: One can not live with out water - long .. we went a week before there was enough water in the well to meet our needs .. NOT enough yet to meet our wants :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Moving where it is warm .. will mean moving again when the sea level rises :(
<Wild_Man> Yep!
<Wild_Man> Not always
<Wild_Man> Arizona
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Arizona is below sea level :(
<guiverc> aussies do appreciate lack of water, but I don't understand the stress of living with it; I'm not a country boy  (lots of drought inland & up north)
<Wild_Man> Not likely to be an issue in my life time
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I understand that yall are in a serious wide spread drought . Sheep and cattle farmers are in a hurt . Bad bad wild fires !
<guiverc> they sure are; extremely sad (I' ... (not sure about bushfires (our word for it), but it's dry & with summer approaching
<guiverc> sorry correcting & touched enter; s/I'/I'm avoiding thinking about it) ..
<guiverc> with summer approaching we're starting to worry about bushfires in coming months...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Back in the 90's we went through a 7 year drought - no fun ! Lot's of timber died in that time .
<guiverc> yeah - our last drought (victoria, my state) was 14 years.. watering lawns is still ~illegal/restricted (unless tank water; sports fields with permits ..)  - out the window I see mostly yellow grass...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Bad situation ,,, back in our drought, could not even give a cow away . no one could feed it .
<guiverc> :(  (my image has gone to up north, news covering droughts & stock being...)  --  i'm lucky living with piped water!  (rain & desalinated)
<guiverc> image/thoughts...  [unpleasant images from tv news]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: UN-Good .
<guiverc> life...  without the bad, we'd not appreciate the good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: exactly . ( every rose has a thorn, but not all thorns have roses ) .
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Important Ubuntu Kernel Live Patch to Fix L1TF, SpectreRSB @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-important-ubuntu-kernel-live-patch-to-fix-l1tf-spectrersb-523132.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Harald Sitter: KDiff3 master as git mergetool? Yes, please! @ https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2018/10/09/kdiff3-master-as-git-mergetool-yes-please/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-523131.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using distrobuilder to create container images for LXC and LXD @ https://blog.simos.info/using-distrobuilder-to-create-container-images-for-lxc-and-lxd/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: What we lose when we move from social to market exchange @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/what-we-lose-when-we-move-from-social-to-market-exchange
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: XCOM 2: War of the Chosen - Tactical Legacy Pack DLC Out Now for Linux and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen-tactical-legacy-pack-dlc-out-now-for-linux-and-macos-523144.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9 "Stretch" Gets New Kernel Patch to Fix Two Security Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-stretch-gets-new-kernel-patch-to-fix-two-security-flaws-523147.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 548 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-548/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS 6 and RHEL 6 Get Important Kernel Security Update for FragmentSmack Flaw @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-6-and-rhel-6-get-important-kernel-security-update-for-fragmentsmack-flaw-523163.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Adds Gallium Nine Support, Latest Mesa 18.2.2 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135697 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Do You Plan to Upgrade to Ubuntu 18.10? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135677 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Website Claims Flatpak is a “Security Nightmare” @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135702 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Plans to Retire Application Menus from the GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-plans-to-retire-application-menus-from-the-gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-523167.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Ubuntu 18.04 on Raspberry Pi 3 with BunsenLabs' Helium Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-ubuntu-18-04-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-bunsenlabs-helium-desktop-523168.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to create a minimal container image for LXC/LXD with distrobuilder @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-create-a-minimal-container-image-for-lxc-lxd-with-distrobuilder/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.14 LTSI Is Now Officially Available for All Hardware Vendors @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-14-lts-is-now-officially-available-for-all-hardware-vendors-523188.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s Mega Easy to Install Plex Media Server on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135735 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Plex Media Server Is Now Available as a Snap App for Ubuntu, Other Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/plex-media-server-is-now-available-as-a-snap-app-for-ubuntu-other-linux-distros-523187.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Raspbian OS Gets Raspberry Pi PoE HAT Support, Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-raspbian-os-gets-raspberry-pi-poe-hat-support-latest-updates-523190.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Privacy-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone Will Ship with GNOME 3.32 Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-privacy-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-will-ship-with-gnome-3-32-desktop-523192.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Is Now in Final Freeze, Launches October 18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-release-candidate-isos-now-ready-for-testing-523189.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment Development Kicks Off, First Milestone Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-development-kicks-off-first-milestone-is-out-now-523209.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E31 – Thirty-One Dates in Thirty-One Days @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/10/12/s11e31-thirty-one-dates-in-thirty-one-days/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox ESR 60 Is Now Available on Ubuntu as a Snap, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-esr-60-is-now-available-on-ubuntu-as-a-snap-here-s-how-to-install-it-523221.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME's Nautilus Gets Better Google Drive Support, Warns About Security Risks @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-s-nautilus-gets-better-google-drive-support-warns-about-security-risks-523226.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-5 Is Out for Ubuntu Phones with New Morph Browser, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-5-is-out-for-ubuntu-phones-with-new-morph-browser-improvements-523228.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Course Review: Adversarial Attacks and Hunt Teaming @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/10/12/course-review-adversarial-attacks-and-hunt-teaming.html
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jeremy Bicha: Shutter removed from Debian & Ubuntu @ https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/10/13/shutter-removed-from-debian-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: The demise of G+ and return to blogging (w/ mastodon integration) @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2018/10/13/new-blog/
<Wild_Man> Apparently google+ is shutting down, on less place to publish too
<Unit193> :(
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> It was a pain anyway.
<tsimonq2> I cann good riddance on this one.
<tsimonq2> *call
<Wild_Man> I will not miss it either
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Help test Lubuntu 18.10 Release Candidates! @ https://lubuntu.me/test-cosmic-rcs/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Please help test our initial Cosmic 18.10 RC ISOs @ https://kubuntu.org/news/3929/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jeremy Bicha: Google Cloud Print in Ubuntu @ https://jeremy.bicha.net/2018/10/14/google-cloud-print-in-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> UWN549 up for critique and proofreading :)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuude, I see a new UWN? :P
<tsimonq2> Did you get that Lubuntu blog post in? :P
<krytarik> Well, Bashing-om added it - but since it's a flavor-specific call for testing which would be more of a general thing, we can't really favor it here. :(
<tsimonq2> Awww man!
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux 5.9 Released with Latest Updates from Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-5-9-released-with-latest-updates-from-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527728.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: suggested edits done in "In the Press". Ensure this is now final and what we want to present to the world :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dash to Dock v67 Released with Support for GNOME 3.34, Adds Unity-Style Trash Icon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154218 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linus Torvalds Shares His Thoughts on Microsoft’s New-Found Love for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154231 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Five Key Kubernetes Resources for IoT @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/five-key-kubernetes-resources-for-iot
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" target time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - abridged the updates - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also now done - Pending is social medias :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Mary Thengvall on Developer Relations, Reporting, and Growth @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/10/07/mary-thengvall-on-developer-relations-reporting-and-growth/
<guiverc> G'day Bashing-om :)  okay to push #599 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - good to go :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-599/
<guiverc> :(  fixed - I accidently hit keys and added ;'; somehow in misskeys - sorry.  (Mousepad warned me about loosing changes on exit...  I didn't even notice on wiki preview)
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep
<Bashing-om> doing :)
<guiverc> found my phone & now fb done too
<Bashing-om> We do UWN600 :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, reading my email; I just see a query to me on a change... sorry I just saw now - too late..
<guiverc> (comment on now-wiped-gdoc; email of detail.. - sorry for not noticing earlier)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nothing earth shattering :P
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 599 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-599/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 599 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-599/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: First GNOME 3.34 Point Release Goes Live with Oodles of Bug Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154253 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Container registry for Kubernetes with GitLab @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/container-registry-for-kubernetes-with-gitlab
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Adoption @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-adoption-527743.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – September 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-september-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #148 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-148/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Designing an open source machine learning platform for autonomous vehicles @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/designing-an-open-source-machine-learning-platform-for-autonomous-vehicles
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: BlueMail Email Client is Now Available for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154277 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert: Attaching a CPU fan to a RPi running Ubuntu Core @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/09/attaching-a-cpu-fan-to-a-rpi-running-ubuntu-core/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-11 Now Available for Testing with Improved, Smarter Keyboard @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-now-available-for-testing-with-improved-smarter-keyboard-527761.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: A reference architecture for secure IoT device Management @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/a-reference-architecture-for-secure-iot-device-management
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubectl and friends as a snap @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/kubectl-and-friends-as-a-snap
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Chromium in Ubuntu – deb to snap transition @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 48 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-48/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Launches Two Linux Laptops Powered by Coreboot Open-Source Firmware @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-launches-two-linux-laptops-powered-by-coreboot-open-source-firmware-527779.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E27 – Exile @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/10/10/s12e27-exile/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ImCompressor is a New, User-Friendly Image Compressor for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154334 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.08.2 Open-Source Software Suite Released with Many Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-08-2-open-source-software-suite-released-with-many-bug-fixes-527780.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Laura Czajkowski: FOSDEM Community Devroom 2020 CFP open @ http://www.laura.community/2019/10/11/fosdem-community-devroom-2020-cfp-open/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 4.0 Anonymous OS Release Candidate Out Now with Tor Browser 9.0, Linux 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-4-0-anonymous-os-release-candidate-out-now-with-tor-browser-9-0-linux-5-3-527798.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Onboarding edge applications on the dev environment @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/onboarding-edge-applications-on-the-dev-environment
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-12
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Your attention is directed to Gdoc - in that summaries need to be done.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: edits and suggestions made to Gdoc; see, please, that they are acceptable.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I'll look most likely this arvo... likely to go make some noise at the pistol club..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. still no rush :P Enjoy the shooting match.
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-13
<guiverc2> looks good Bashing-om ; using your text now.
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: :D Getting closer to final.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon Europe 2019 in local media @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-europe-2019-in-local-media/
<Bashing-om> WIKI600 up for review/final edits. :D
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, could be an hour or more before I get to look
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good to know that you will check -Had my difficulties this issue and propability of errors :D
